# Sammelthread für Probefahrten verschiedener YT Modelle



## Trail Surfer (28. Juni 2016)

*


Vincy schrieb:



			Hier ein Sammelthread für inoffizielle Probefahrten verschiedener YT Modelle.
Probefahrten Anfragen oder Angebote. Angaben mit Modellbezeichnung, Rahmengröße und ggfls Wohngebiet.
Abwicklungen dann bitte nur per PN des jeweiligen User.
Wenn erledigt, dann bitte den Post mit einem Erledigt-Vermerk oder vom Moderator löschen lassen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
##########


Hi Leute,
ich würde sehr gerne das Jeffsy sowohl in M als auch in L einmal antesten, um mir ein Urteil bilden zu können, was mir besser taugt.  Gerne auch im Rahmen einer kl. Runde.
Falls sich jemand aus unserer Ecke K/BN fände bzw. dazu bereit erklären würde...
Grüße Rene


----------



## MarkSt (22. Juli 2016)

Hey Leute,

ich bin auf der suche nache einem Jeffsy Besitzer, bei dem ich mal eine Probefahrt machen kann. Ich möchte mir nicht die Katze im Sack bestellen und würde gerne die Geo und Rahmengröße mal Testen. 

Neu für mich sind auch die 29er Räder. 

Also, wer lust hat sich Schokolade und ne Flasche Schnaps zu verdienen darf sich gerne bei mir melden.

Danke und let it roll,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heinzelnorth (24. Juli 2016)

Moinsen,

Da schließe ich mich gerne an.

Grüße aus Malente
Peter


----------



## Dogart (26. Juli 2016)

Suche jemanden, der mich im Ruhrpott auf einem Jeffsy L probesitzen lassen würde. Komme aus Dortmund und besitze bisher ein Tourenmtb und suche etwas abfahrtslastigeres.


----------



## Tofrey (27. Juli 2016)

Guten Morgen Leute,

ich verfolge diesen Thread schon seit längerem und muss sagen, je mehr ich lese desto heißer werde ich auf das Jeffsy.
Wollte mal fragen ob jemand aus dem Raum Frankfurt, Köln, Dortmund ein Jeffsy CF in L sein eigen nennt.
Ich persönlich interesse mich für das CF Pro Modell aber das ist zum proberollen erstmal zweitrangig.
Mein Strive 7.0 ist zwar erst knapp 1,5 Jahre alt, aber irgendwie hab ich Bock auf das YT bekommen. Jetzt muss das Canyon weg. 
Da ich in Siegen wohne würde ich so 150km in alle Himmelsrichtungen in kauf nehmen um das Moped mal zu fahren.

Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet.

Ride on

Tim

@Hawk: Dein Hobel sieht einfach nur fett aus. Aber du wohnst zu weit weg, soweit ich weiß, oder?!??


----------



## LDSign (27. Juli 2016)

Tofrey schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Leute,
> 
> ich verfolge diesen Thread schon seit längerem und muss sagen, je mehr ich lese desto heißer werde ich auf das Jeffsy.
> Wollte mal fragen ob jemand aus dem Raum Frankfurt, Köln, Dortmund ein Jeffsy CF in L sein eigen nennt.
> ...



Hey Tim

Da könnte ich Dir helfen. Wohne etwa 30km südl. von FFM und habe ein CF Pro in L 

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## hawk77 (27. Juli 2016)

Tofrey schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Leute,
> 
> ich verfolge diesen Thread schon seit längerem und muss sagen, je mehr ich lese desto heißer werde ich auf das Jeffsy.
> Wollte mal fragen ob jemand aus dem Raum Frankfurt, Köln, Dortmund ein Jeffsy CF in L sein eigen nennt.
> ...


Ingolstadt  da is der Frank dichter dran.


----------



## Vincy (27. Juli 2016)

Hier ein Sammelthread für inoffizielle Probefahrten verschiedener YT Modelle.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/samm...erschiedener-yt-modelle.812533/#post-13963490
Probefahrten Anfragen oder Angebote. Angaben mit Modellbezeichnung, Rahmengröße und ggfls Wohngebiet.
Abwicklungen dann bitte nur per PN des jeweiligen User.
Wenn erledigt, dann bitte den Post mit einem Erledigt-Vermerk oder vom Moderator löschen lassen.



*Wann kann ich ein Bike im YT Headquarter in Forchheim Probe fahren?*
https://www.yt-industries.com/shopware.php?sViewport=campaign&emotionId=183#kat_540

Probefahrten sind donnerstags und freitags ab 14 Uhr möglich. Um Überschneidungen mit anderen Testfahrten und Events zu vermeiden, machst du am besten vorher einen Termin mit dem Kundenservice aus. Du erreichst den Kundenservice unter +49 (0) 9191 7363050 oder über das Service-Formular. Leider ist es nicht möglich, das Bike mit auf eine Tour zu nehmen, es kann lediglich auf unserem Firmengelände Probe gefahren werden.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Juli 2016)

Danke für die Mühe!


----------



## dirk75 (27. Juli 2016)

Dann würde ich mich mal hier einreihen, wenn jemand ein Jeffsy in XL
 in oder um ---München --- zum Probesitzen hat wäre das super. 

Gerne per PN. 

Danke und grüße 
Dirk


----------



## Bjork (27. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einem Jeffsy in L, ob Al oder Cf wäre mir erstmal egal.
Ich komme aus dem Raum Heilbronn  und würde bis Heidelberg Stuttgart fahren.

Vielen Dank im Voraus. 

Gruß Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (27. Juli 2016)

Tach Gemeinde, 
Bin nun auch schon länger stiller Leser im "Who is Jeffsy" Thread. 
Da ich mir in 2017ein neues Bike zu legen möchte und mir das Jeffsy gefällt... why Not. 

Nun suche ich im Raum SB,  HOM und KL ein Jeffsy in M / L als CF oder AL Comp 1 ist egal.
Der Geodaten Vergleich (26" / 29") zeigt mehr in Richtung M.
Da ich aber unsicher bin, Möchte ich gerne mal Probesitze. 

Würde  ich freuen wenn ginge...

Ride on

Ben


Edit sagt: Erledigt!!


----------



## TobiLeu (28. Juli 2016)

Wenn jemand in Stuttgart das Jeffsy in XL testen möchte, dann kann ich da weiterhelfen...

@dirk75 ist zu weit für dich oder?


----------



## dirk75 (28. Juli 2016)

TobiLeu schrieb:


> Wenn jemand in Stuttgart das Jeffsy in XL testen möchte, dann kann ich da weiterhelfen...
> 
> @dirk75 ist zu weit für dich oder?


Danke für das Angebot, aber ist schon ein Stück weit weg ---- behalte es aber mal im Hinterkopf.


----------



## Matthias247 (28. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
würde gerne mal ein Jeffsy in Größe M proberollen. Komme aus dem Stuttgarter Raum, aber alles im Umkreis 250km wäre schon möglich.
Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand findet.
Bei Interesse kann ich auch mein Camber 29 EVO mal zum Vergleich mitbringen.


----------



## Farmerbob (28. Juli 2016)

Ahoi,

würde mein Jeffsy zum probesitzen anbieten:

*Was?*

Jeffsy CF Comp 1 Jet black
Größe L
Änderungen: Reifen (tubeless)/Griffe/Kettenblatt

*Wo?*

Nähe Limburg/Bad Camberg

Gruß


----------



## Holger75 (28. Juli 2016)

Hallo,geht es hier nur um Jeffsys oder macht es Sinn,mein Tues 2.0 zur Probefahrt anzubieten?
Gruß,Holger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (28. Juli 2016)

Dieser Thread ist für alle YT Modelle gedacht.


----------



## Holger75 (28. Juli 2016)

Ok,wer mal mein customized Tues 2.0 AL von 2012 in M ausprobieren möchte,kann sich gerne bei mir melden!Wohne in NRW,PLZ 478xx


----------



## biker-wug (29. Juli 2016)

Würde gernicht mal ein Jeffsy im M testen. Am besten im Raum WUG, RH,  SC, EI, IN, DON.

Kann für ne kurze Ausfahrt ein Kona Process 111 oder ein Liteville 601 mitbringen.


----------



## SickboyLC4 (29. Juli 2016)

Wenn jemand ein Jeffsy Al in L probefahren möchte im Raum KL / PS kann sich gerne melden.

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mysterox (29. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
würde gerne mal ein Jeffsy AL  in Größe L oder XL proberollen. 
Komme aus dem Kreis Heinsberg.
Falls jemand aus dem Kreis HS / VIE / MG / DN / AC kommt mir die Möglichkeit geben bieten könnte, würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Danke im voraus.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## buz (29. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Gibt es Jeffsy L Besitzer im Raum um Tübingen? - Würd mich über eine kleine Probefahrt sehr freuen!

Vielen Dank und Gruss!


----------



## Waldazabel (30. Juli 2016)

Hallo

Ich würde gerne mal ein Capra in Größe S probefahren/sitzen.
Am besten im Umkreis von 100km um Karlsruhe herum.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## rODAHn (31. Juli 2016)

Fährt zufällig jemand im Raum Hildesheim/Hannover ein Jeffsy AL in L?
Ich würde mich sehr über eine Probefahrt freuen!

Danke

Sebastian


----------



## Alex0412 (31. Juli 2016)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Fährt zufällig jemand im Raum Hildesheim/Hannover ein Jeffsy AL in L?
> Ich würde mich sehr über eine Probefahrt freuen!
> 
> Danke
> ...


Moin, hätte ein AL Comp1 in L in der Nähe von Hannover. Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## ridester (4. August 2016)

Kurze Probefahrt meines Jeffsy CF Comp 2 in M gerne möglich.
Raum FR/EM/OG

Bitte per PN melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rainer-75 (8. August 2016)

Nabend. Gibt s ein Jeffsy in L  in der Gegend von München  , Freising,	Pfaffenhofen und Umkreis ?  Eventuell von 11.8-14.8 einer in der Gegend von Kinding-Pfraundorf also Altmühltal? Das man probesitzen kann
Gruss
Rainer 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincy (11. August 2016)

*Anhang anzeigen 519170 *


*JEFFSY TEST DAYS*
Wir schicken den Rolling Circus wieder auf Tour. Dieses Mal nehmen wir unser All Mountain JEFFSY mit und geben euch auf drei Stopps die Möglichkeit, unsere Trailrakete ausgiebig zu testen. Auf der Route stehen Rabenberg, Latsch und St. Andreasberg. Eine Anmeldung für die Tour ist nicht nötig, kommt einfach vorbei und verbringt ein paar entspannte Stunden mit uns. Wir sehen uns am Berg.

*20. - 21. August / Sportpark Rabenberg, Breitenbrunn (Sachsen, DE)*
*27. - 28. August / Latsch (Trentino-Südtirol, IT)*
*03. - 04. September / St. Andreasberg, Braunlage (Niedersachsen, DE)*
https://www.yt-industries.com/campaign/index/emotionId/209


----------



## rODAHn (12. August 2016)

Ein Jeffsy AL Comp1 (L) kann jetzt auch in Hildesheim zur Probe gefahren werden.


----------



## Alex0412 (12. August 2016)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Ein Jeffsy AL Comp1 (L) kann jetzt auch in Hildesheim zur Probe gefahren werden.


Glückwunsch! Jetzt doch blind gekauft?


----------



## rODAHn (12. August 2016)

Jep, ich musste es einfach haben! 
Gestern nur eine kleine Abstimmungsrunde durch die Stadt gedreht, aber es fühlt sich schon sehr potent an.
Auch die 14 kg merkt man weniger als ich dachte.
Ich bin gespannt auf den ersten richtigen Ausritt


----------



## AlexE86 (16. August 2016)

Hallo, gibt es zufällig in Trier und Umgebung jemand der das Jeffsy fährt? Würde mir das Bike gerne mal anschauen bevor ich mir eins bestelle.

Danke!

Gruß Alex


----------



## Saltyballs84 (18. August 2016)

Servus die Herren,

Ich habe zwar wenig Hoffnung, aber hat vielleicht jmd ein jeffsy in M im Saarland oder der Palz, der mich mal Probesitzen lassen würde?
Hab zwar kein tolles Rad zum "Probetauschen", aber ne Metzgerei aus der ich gerne was Feines mitbringen kann... 
Gruß Steven


----------



## -Shodan- (20. August 2016)

Ich interessiere mich fürs Probesitzen auf nem Capra (AL/Comp 1/Comp2) in Größe L am liebsten Raum K / BN / LEV und Umgebung.
Hat jemand das gute Stück in Reichweite?


----------



## lord-raiden (24. August 2016)

Hat zufällig jemand ein Jeffsy in M oder L im Raum Osnabrück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (24. August 2016)

Ich habe ein Jeffsy CF Pro mit RH M, wohne in Gütersloh.


----------



## malben (25. August 2016)

malben schrieb:


> Tach Gemeinde,
> Bin nun auch schon länger stiller Leser im "Who is Jeffsy" Thread.
> Da ich mir in 2017ein neues Bike zu legen möchte und mir das Jeffsy gefällt... why Not.
> 
> ...


Bei Möglichkeit bitte PN


Edit sagt: Erledigt!!


----------



## Hannahkira (3. September 2016)

Guten Tach zusammen
Gibt's jemanden im Großraum Ruhrgebiet der ein Jeffsy in XL hat???
Die Größe ist mir erst mal wichtiger als die Ausstattung 
Will ggf ein cf kaufen
Für ne kleine Probefahrt bring ich ne Kiste Bier mit
Wohne in Essen würde so 150 km fahren
Danke und Gruß 
Peter


----------



## breznsoizer (5. September 2016)

Rainer-75 schrieb:


> Nabend. Gibt s ein Jeffsy in L  in der Gegend von München  , Freising,	Pfaffenhofen und Umkreis ?  Eventuell von 11.8-14.8 einer in der Gegend von Kinding-Pfraundorf also Altmühltal? Das man probesitzen kann
> Gruss
> Rainer
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



Ich suche auch nach einer Möglichkeit in und um München - am besten im Münchner Osten. Ach ja, ein Jeffsy in L oder M  Danke


----------



## _Olli (6. September 2016)

hi

jemand ein JEFFSY CF Comp 2 im raum dresden in XL oder L wo ich mal probe sitzen könnte?
danke im vor raus.


----------



## Vincy (7. September 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamu89 (8. September 2016)

hat jemand im bodenseeraum, bzw. allgäu ein jeffsy in L oder XL das man mal probesitzen könnte


----------



## Fred1981 (30. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe Interesse am Jeffsy und würde gerne mal probesitzen. Da ich 178cm groß bin, liege ich an der Grenze zwischen M und L.
Wäre klasse, wenn sich jemand aus der Umgebung von Stuttgart, Sindelfingen, Ludwigsburg, Pforzheim melden würde.

Vielen Dank und Gruß,
Frederik


----------



## Phil_88 (30. September 2016)

Hallo miteinander,
habe jetzt schon eine Zeit im Jeffsy und Capra Forum mitgelesen und würde gern mal auf den beiden Bikes probesitzen. Bin 1,91 und bräuchte XL. Jemand aus dem Saarland oder Rheinland-Pfalz dabei?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße 
Philipp


----------



## pfs2222 (30. September 2016)

Hat jemand im Raum München (bis Rosenheim, Kufstein,...) ein beliebiges Jeffsy in L zum Probesitzen ? Würde mich über eine PM sehr freuen


----------



## Metropolisflow (2. Oktober 2016)

Moin Leute,
suche YT Besitzer im Raum Ruhrpott/Ruhrgebiet welcher die Rahmengröße M fährt und wo ich mal Probesitzen könnte.
Liege zwischen zwei Größen, würde mir sehr bei meiner Kaufentscheidung helfen.
Vielen Dank und LG
Joschi


----------



## Stubenkueken (2. Oktober 2016)

Welches bike denn?


----------



## Metropolisflow (2. Oktober 2016)

Moin,

YT Capra oder Jeffsy.

Lg


----------



## nox_ (3. Oktober 2016)

Servus,

SUCHE jemanden in Wien / NÖ mit einem Jeffsy oder Capra in Größe L.


anbieten kann ich ein Tues CF in Größe L zum probefahren.

Danke,
Andreas


----------



## Rischar (3. Oktober 2016)

Hätte ein Tues cf in L und ein capra al in L zum Probieren. Regensburg.


----------



## Paintking (3. Oktober 2016)

Ich möchte mir ein Jeffsy CF comp1 bestellen, liege aber wie immer zwischen zwei grössen. Suche deswegen nach einer Möglichkeit mal ein Jeffsy in M und eins in L auszuprobieren. Die Straße hoch und runter würde mir schon reichen.

Komme aus Bad Kreuznach und würde mal Umkreis von 150km angeben. Also Rhein/Main, Eifel oder Richtung Mannheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Castroper (4. Oktober 2016)

Metropolisflow schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> YT Capra oder Jeffsy.
> 
> Lg



Hab nen Capra in M


----------



## Deleted 316095 (4. Oktober 2016)

Paintking schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir ein Jeffsy CF comp1 bestellen, liege aber wie immer zwischen zwei grössen. Suche deswegen nach einer Möglichkeit mal ein Jeffsy in M und eins in L auszuprobieren. Die Straße hoch und runter würde mir schon reichen.
> 
> Komme aus Bad Kreuznach und würde mal Umkreis von 150km angeben. Also Rhein/Main, Eifel oder Richtung Mannheim



Komme aus dem Main Kinzig Kreis, 128km von Dir, und habe eins in L.
Falls Interesse besteht schreib eine PN!


----------



## Farmerbob (4. Oktober 2016)

Farmerbob schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> würde mein Jeffsy zum probesitzen anbieten:
> 
> ...



Da es schon die erste Anfrage gab, dachte ich, ich quote mich mal selbst, vielleicht gibt es noch mehr Interessenten.
Falls ich Zeit finde, setze ich mich vielleicht mal dran und machen eine Liste über alle für eine Probefahrt zur Verfügungen stehenden YTs.

Gruß


----------



## Daniel44 (7. Oktober 2016)

Hallo, ist hier einer aus dem Eichsfeld der ein Jeffsy comp al1 in Gr. M zum Probefahren hat?
Mfg Daniel


----------



## mions (9. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

gibt es jemand im Raum Stuttgart (+50 km) bei dem ich mal auf ein Jeffsy in L sitzen kann? Modell ist mir egal, es geht mir nur darum, ob mir die Geometrie zusagt und es bei meiner SL von 83 cm nicht zu groß ist mit der 150 mm Reverb. Würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand meldet!

Grüße


----------



## darkrider23 (10. Oktober 2016)

Hi!
gibt es jemanden aus dem Raum Darmstadt mit einem Capra oder Jeffsy? 
würde gerne beide Modell mal testsitzen!


----------



## Zweibeiner (11. Oktober 2016)

Moin, ist in der Ecke Köln jemand mit einem Jeffsy in L unterwegs welches ich mal testen darf?


Besten Gruß


----------



## Joehigashi80 (11. Oktober 2016)

Jemand im Raum Stuttgart mit einem Capra CF in L zum Probesitzen oder -fahren?


----------



## Ninja84 (16. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

gibt es im Raum Stuttgart ein Jeffsy in M oder L das ich mal Probesitzen könnte?

Gruß Manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IkilledKenny (16. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
wäre super wenn jemand im Raum München ein Jeffsy in M oder zur Not auch L hat das ich mal probesitzen dürfte. 
mfg Florian


----------



## Extrenevenator (23. Oktober 2016)

Servus
Würde gern mal das Jeffsy in L Probesitzen,
Um meine Kaufentscheidung zu festigen.
Komme aus Wiesbaden also wenn einer in der Nähe ist würde ich mich freuen.
Danke im vorraus

Gruß Kai


----------



## Donnerbolzen (24. Oktober 2016)

Mein Jeffsy AL Comp 1 in Größe “M“
ist angekommen.
Probe sitzen möglich.
Nähe Alzey.


----------



## wstoiber (1. November 2016)

Hallo,
Ich würde gerne ein Capra und Jeffsy, Gr. M in Wien probesitzen/fahren.


----------



## -Shodan- (11. November 2016)

-Shodan- schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich fürs Probesitzen auf nem Capra (AL/Comp 1/Comp2) in Größe L am liebsten Raum K / BN / LEV und Umgebung.
> Hat jemand das gute Stück in Reichweite?



Hat sich erledigt, Probefahrt absolviert.


----------



## snooptom (17. November 2016)

Servus,

Bin am überlegen mir das YT Capra CF Comp zu kaufen.
Allerdings bin ich mir unsicher ob es auf Grund meiner Körpergröße von 1,93cm doch zu klein ist.

Besteht die Möglichkeit bei jemanden im Raum Offenburg, Karlsruhe, Freiburg mal Probe zu sitzen?

Gruß

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (19. November 2016)

Hi,

ich hasse das Rad ja von Beginn an und nach längerem hin und her *suche ich eine Probesitzmöglichkeit bei Köln/Frechen für die Größen L/XL.*

Ich messe 186/89 und tendiere zum L, bin aber etwas unsicher,,,,

Hat jemand, würde jemand oder kennt jemand jemanden, der jemanden kennt?

Gruß Beppe


----------



## Alex0412 (19. November 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hasse das Rad ja von Beginn an und nach längerem hin und her *suche ich eine Probesitzmöglichkeit bei Köln/Frechen für die Größen L/XL.*
> 
> ...



Exakt die gleichen Daten, bin mit L mehr als zufrieden!


----------



## Donnerbolzen (19. November 2016)

@Beppe ,
ich habe Jeffsy auch gehasst 
Aber, seitdem ich ihn fahre, wird es immer mehr Liebe


----------



## flying5 (23. November 2016)

Hallo, würde auch gerne mal das capra live sehen und mal kurz draufsitzen....Größe M, Raum weinheim/Heidelberg...besteht bei jemand die Möglichkeit? Würd mich freuen

Gruß thomas


----------



## Tidi (1. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

ich würd gern mal ein Jeffsy in M bei nem gemeinsamen 6er BECK's proberollen ... möglichst Raum Magdeburg oder im näheren Umkreis - so Braunschweig, Dessau, Brandenburg, Stendal ...
ich würd mich freuen, wenn's klappt!

thx & greetz
chris


----------



## Ratatoskr (8. Dezember 2016)

Moin,

gäbe es jemanden mit einem Jeffsy in Größe M in Schleswig-Holstein, Hamburg oder im nördlichen Niedersachsen? Ich würde auch gerne mal ausprobieren ob das Gefühl beim draufsitzen past. 

Besten Dank!
Sebastian


----------



## Desperado2k (11. Dezember 2016)

Hi, hat jemand im Kreis Baden-Baden, Rastatt, Karlsruhe ein Jeffsy Al in M zum probe fahren?


----------



## pokerjoe (11. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Yt-Jünger,
Suche ein Jeffsy Größe M oder L zur Probefahrt. Sollte
südlich von München, am Liebsten Rund um den Chiemsee sein! Danke


----------



## Donnerbolzen (11. Dezember 2016)

@Desperado2k ,
habe ein Jeffsy in “M“.
Nähe Alzey in Rheinland-Pfalz.


----------



## Desperado2k (11. Dezember 2016)

150km, wenn sich nichts näheres finden lässt, würde ich gerne auf dein angebot zurück kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (11. Dezember 2016)

Ok.


----------



## Ralphonso (12. Dezember 2016)

Desperado2k schrieb:


> Hi, hat jemand im Kreis Baden-Baden, Rastatt, Karlsruhe ein Jeffsy Al in M zum probe fahren?


Habe ein Jeffsy CF Rahemngröße M in Renningen bei Stuttgart


----------



## Desperado2k (12. Dezember 2016)

Ralphonso schrieb:


> Habe ein Jeffsy CF Rahemngröße M in Renningen bei Stuttgart



PM


----------



## rai66 (14. Dezember 2016)

Hallo

Ich komme aus dem Ruhrgebiet, bin 191cm groß, und würde gerne mal auf einem Jeffsy in XL probesitzen. Wäre schön, wenn sich eine Möglichkeit ergibt. Gerne fahre ich auch ein paar Kilometer weiter.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Zweibeiner (16. Dezember 2016)

Tach auch,
ich suche leider immer noch nach einer Möglichkeit auf einem Jeffsy in L mal ein Ründchen zu drehen. Örtlichkeit wäre um Köln, Bergheim, Frechen....Neuss, Düsseldorf würde auch noch passen.

Besten Gruß


----------



## shorty79 (16. Dezember 2016)

Für die Österreicher in Raum Wien , Niederösterreich ,nördliches Burgenland . 
Habe ein jeffsy in gr.s ,ein tues 2.0 in gr.m und ein capra in gr.l zum probefahren .


----------



## Weisz62 (19. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, ich würde gerne eine Probefahrt mit den Capra machen.
Carbon oder Aluminum ist mir eigentlich egal, am besten wäre beides.
Die Rahmengröße sollte M oder L sein, liege mit meiner Körpergröße genau dazwischen.
Ich komme aus Lutherstadt Wittenberg und würde eine Fahrt von 100-200km Hin.-und Rücktour auf mich nehmen.
Also perfekt wäre Leipzig, Berlin, Magdeburg und alles was dazwischen liegt.

Danke schonmal. 

Christian


----------



## Rookie4live (21. Dezember 2016)

Hey,
gibt es jemanden in Bremen oder größerem Umkreis der ein Capra in S oder M hat auf dem man mal kurz probesitzen könnte?
Besten Dank und bis bald


----------



## Verrueckter (24. Dezember 2016)

Servus,

bin ganz neu hier.
Würde aber furchtbare gerne ein Jeffsy probe sitzen. Am besten ein Comp. Finde das Rad super.
Bin aus München. Könnte aber easy 50 Kilometer in den Umkreis kommen. 

Merci

Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (24. Dezember 2016)

Verrueckter schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> bin ganz neu hier.
> Würde aber furchtbare gerne ein Jeffsy probe sitzen. Am besten ein Comp. Finde das Rad super.
> ...



Welche Größe willst Probesitzen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Verrueckter (24. Dezember 2016)

O sorry. In L. Bin 185 cm groß und SL 90 cm.
Danke


----------



## steffenbecki (25. Dezember 2016)

Moin,

hat jemand im Raum Ludwigshafen/Mannheim/Neustadt /NW ein Jeffsy in M, bzw eines in L ? Ich bin 1,78 und würde das gerne mal vergleichen.

Grüsse Steffen


----------



## Canyon-Freak (25. Dezember 2016)

Hi Steffen,

wenn es nicht zu weit ist: Jeffsy in Größe M in Heilbronn.

Gruß Jan


----------



## steffenbecki (26. Dezember 2016)

Moin moin,

Danke ich meld mich ;').

Gruss Steffen


----------



## Paintking (27. Dezember 2016)

Weil ich vor dem Kauf selbst von Probefahrten profitiert habe, biete ich Interessierten gerne mein Jeffsy Comp 1 zur Probefahrt an. Mein Jeffsy ist komplett Original und hat die Rahmengrösse M.
Ich komme aus dem Raum Bad Kreuznach.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## novus (28. Dezember 2016)

Wenn jemand Interesse hat an einem jeffsy Gr. L im Großraum Bautzen/Cottbus dann eine PM an mich.....


----------



## malben (20. Januar 2017)

Bei Interesse für ne Probefahre:
*Jeffsy CF Comp1* Modell 2016 in *Größe M* im Saarland (Saar-Pfalz-Kreis / HOM-NK-ZW). Bei Interesse PN


----------



## Influenza (22. Januar 2017)

Hi Leute, würde gerne auf ein Capra in XL sitzen. Hat da jemand eins im Raum Mainz/Wiesbaden....fahre auch gerne ein bisschen weiter.
Würde mich freuen!


----------



## vercetti07 (23. Januar 2017)

Zufällig jemand aus Kassel hier wo man mal auf einem Jeffsy Größe M oder L Platz nehmen dürfte?


----------



## Ege23 (24. Januar 2017)

Influenza schrieb:


> Hi Leute, würde gerne auf ein Capra in XL sitzen. Hat da jemand eins im Raum Mainz/Wiesbaden....fahre auch gerne ein bisschen weiter.
> Würde mich freuen!



Was ist ein bisschen weiter? Wohne bei Augsburg!


----------



## Influenza (24. Januar 2017)

Hey Ege,
danke für die Antwort! Ich sitze heute mal auf ein L hier in Mainz und hoffe, dass ich dann Klarheit habe


----------



## Raynair (27. Januar 2017)

Probesitzen im Raum 42489 möglich Jeffsy CF1 ,Größe L


----------



## 8Ball87 (29. Januar 2017)

Hi zusammen. 

Ich suche ein *Jeffsy in XL* für ein kurzes Proberollen. Kaufen würde ich ein CF Comp One, da es mir aber in erster Linie um die Geo geht, is das Modell eigentlich egal. 

Ich wohne in Landau (Pfalz). Bereich Karlsruhe, Mannheim, Heidelberg, Kaiserslautern etc. wäre also alles ok. 

Grüße aus der Südpfalz!


----------



## Fman (2. Februar 2017)

Hallo Leute,

gibt es jemanden in München mit nem Jeffsy in S, das er für ein kurzes Probesitzen zur Verfügung stellen würde?


----------



## 2und4zig (3. Februar 2017)

Hi!
Hat jemand im Raum Ravensburg / Bodensee ein Capra in L oder XL auf dem ich mal Probesitzen kann? Ich muss die richtige Rahmengröße für mich herausfinden bevor ich bestellen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pokerjoe (5. Februar 2017)

Hallo!
Suche ein Jeffsy Größe M oder L zum Probesitzen. Rosenheim, kann aber auch Rund um den Chiemsee sein! Danke


----------



## zhilo (7. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
suche ein Capra Größe M zum Probesitzen im Raum Er/Fo/Ba.
YT hat momentan keines da.
Danke

Edit: erledigt!!


----------



## [email protected] (12. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Jeffsy in Größe L im Raum Mainz/Alzey/Koblenz zum Probesitzen.
Bitte PM, falls jemand aus der Ecke kommt.


----------



## mystic83 (13. Februar 2017)

Würde gerne ein jeffsy in m und s probesitzen! Vorarlberg bis München und Stuttgart


----------



## Jasch97 (15. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

suche ein Jeffsy in L aus OWL, dass ich probesitzen kann. Hätte da jemand was für mich?


----------



## -markus- (8. März 2017)

Hallo,
würde mich über eine Probesitzmöglichkeit auf einem Jeffsy 29 Zoll im Raum Karlsruhe freuen. Rahmengröße L (ist meine Vermutung bei 186cm)
Gruß


----------



## .coRe (8. März 2017)

Hi,

hat jemand ein Capra in L im Raum Neuss zum Probesitzen?

Grüße,
Stephan


----------



## 21XC12 (9. März 2017)

Suche Capra CF Größe S oder M zum Probesitzen in der Nähe von Ingolstadt für einen Kollegen. Kann mir jemand helfen???


----------



## zmitti (9. März 2017)

Suche eine Möglichkeit ein Jeffsy 27 Größe L Probe zu sitzen-Raum Bad Kreuznach/Bingen

Alternativ auch die 29er Variante in L!!!

Vielen Dank!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jameiole (17. März 2017)

Hallo Leute,

suche ein Capra oder Jeffsy´s  (beide in 27,5") in M oder L zum "mal eben draufsetzen"....komme aus Fürstenfeldbruck (Raum München).

Tausend Dank 
cooles Forum hier ;-)

Oli


----------



## Vincy (19. März 2017)

*


 

YT* *Rolling Circus auf große Bikepark- und Eventtour*
https://www.yt-industries.com/blog/detail/sCategory/59/blogArticle/593

Europa:
BIKE Festival Riva, IT: 28. April – 1. Mai 2017 (JEFFSY/CAPRA)
Swinley Forest, UK: 5. – 7. Mai 2017 (JEFFSY, CAPRA, TUES)
Forest of Dean, UK: 12. – 14. Mai 2017 (JEFFSY, CAPRA, TUES)
Sherwood Pines, UK: 19. – 21. Mai 2017 (JEFFSY, CAPRA, TUES)
Bike Opening Bike Republic Sölden, AT: 16. – 18. Juni 2017 (JEFFSY, CAPRA, TUES)
Crankworx Innsbruck, AT: 21. – 25. Juni 2017 (JEFFSY, CAPRA, TUES)  
GlemmRide - Bike Festival Saalbach, AT: 6. – 9. Juli 2017 (JEFFSY, CAPRA, TUES)
Trailcenter Rabenberg, DE : 4. – 6. August 2017 (JEFFSY, CAPRA)
Bikepark Beerfelden, DE: 11. – 13. August 2017 (JEFFSY, CAPRA, TUES)
YT Family Reunion, Osternohe, DE: 19. – 20. August 2017 (JEFFSY, CAPRA, TUES)


----------



## funnymatze (19. März 2017)

Servus 

ich würde gerne mal ein Jeffsy 27,5 in M Probesitzen. 

Gibt es in München schon einen glücklichen Besitzer?

Würde mich über eine Nachricht freuen.

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## sWEEDly (20. März 2017)

kurz:
was: Jeffsy 27,5 in L oder XL
wo: Bochum und im Umkreis von einer Stunde Fahrt

Moin, 
da ich mir sehr unsicher über die Größe bin und hier jemand mit 177cm ein L und ein anderer mit 186cm ein XL fährt, würde ich mich sehr über ein Probesitzen oder -rollen freuen.
Ich würde mit meinen 185cm eher zum L tendieren, da ich seit Ewigkeiten nur auf sehr kompakten und verspielten Rädern unterwegs bin/war. Das Jaffsy ist jetzt das erste, dass auch wirklich fürs Hochtreten gedacht ist....
Ausstattung ist völlig zweitrangig.
Also wenn es hier irgendwo die Möglichkeit gäbe, würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Bringe auch gerne ein flüssiges Gastgeschenk nach Wahl mit. 

Gruß
Henning


----------



## NiiLS (22. März 2017)

Suche ein Jeffsy27 in M oder L im Raum Hamburg (Geestacht) zum Probefahrten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Nils


----------



## garfield70 (24. März 2017)

Hat jemand im Raum Mainz/Bingen/Stromberg ein Capra in L zum Probesitzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tt22 (24. März 2017)

Guten Abend allerseits,

ich würde sehr gerne mal auf einem Jeffsy 29 oder 27 (da bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher...) in L oder XL zur Probe sitzen.
Ich selbst wohne in der Nähe von Mönchengladbach, würde aber natürlich auch nach Aachen, Köln, Düsseldorf, Solingen oder alles andere in der näheren Umgebung kommen.

Danke euch!


----------



## NiiLS (28. März 2017)

NiiLS schrieb:


> Suche ein Jeffsy27 in M oder L im Raum Hamburg (Geestacht) zum Probefahrten.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen Nils



So habe mir jetzt eins gekauft in L bis zum 18.4 kann man es in Lauenburg (Hamburg) probesitzen und danach in Kassel


----------



## jkmed (30. März 2017)

Moin,

Habe das Jeffsy CF Pro 27 in L

Kann jederzeit angeschaut werden in Wolfratshausen


----------



## sand0kan (31. März 2017)

Hat jemandem ein Capra in grosse M oder L um probe zu sitzen und wohnt in der Nahe von der grenze Nimwegen biss Roermond?


----------



## Towby (2. April 2017)

Moin,

ich würde mich zwecks Größe auch gerne mal auf ein Capra oder Jeffsy in M oder L setzten. Ist jemand aus Dresden hier und hat eins?

LG, Tobi


----------



## FasterStyles (3. April 2017)

Suche im Raum Nürnberg ein Jeffsy 27 in Größe L zum Probesitzen. Bei YT ist leider bis Ende April kein Termin mehr frei... Wollte eigentlich nicht so lange warten mit der Bestellung.


----------



## sliderider (4. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
gibt es in der Schweiz auch Jeffsy 27.5 Besitzer? Vielleicht liesse sich ja mal ein Augenschein nehmen. Weiss nicht, ob für meine 178 cm Grösse M oder L das richtige wäre.

Grüsse aus der Schweiz (Raum Bern)


----------



## Capic Biker (5. April 2017)

Suche ein Capra in M oder L zum Probesitzen
Komme aus 96274 Itzgrund Umkreis 100 km +- (Coburg Bamberg Lichtenfels Haßfurt und weiter bis nach Nürnberg)
Leider hat YT den Showroom verbucht bis auf weiteres und deshalb hab ich nicht die Möglichkeit in Forchheim eins zu Testen.
Bin 180 +- und weis nicht so recht ob L oder M da ich bisher immer M gefahrn bin aber die Capra anscheinend kleiner ausfallen.


----------



## samilio (5. April 2017)

Ist hier jemand mit einem 29er Jeffsy in L aus der Nähe von München?

Ich muss dringend mal ein Jeffsy in natura bewundern und Probe sitzen - Sonst wird's doch ein Stumpjumper


----------



## Sushi1976 (5. April 2017)

samilio schrieb:


> Ist hier jemand mit einem 29er Jeffsy in L aus der Nähe von München?
> 
> Ich muss dringend mal ein Jeffsy in natura bewundern und Probe sitzen - Sonst wird's doch ein Stumpjumper



Hab ein Jeffsy Cf Comp in L in FFB [emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capic Biker (11. April 2017)

Da ich letztens ein Capra 2017 in M gefahren bin würde ich jetzt noch gerne ein L fahren.
Wer also ein Capra in L von 2017 hat bitte einfach melden mit Ort, ich schau dann ob es für mich möglich wäre.


----------



## andreas30785 (18. April 2017)

Hallo würde gerne mal das Capra in M/L Probe fahren.
Vllt hat man ja Glück in Sachsen-Anhalt jemanden zu finden.
Danke Leute


----------



## Samaki (21. April 2017)

Würde mich ebenfalls über ein Probesitzen im Rheinland freuen. Ich komme aus Leverkusen und würde auch mal ne Ecke fahren. Suche Jeffsy in L oder XL (1,90 cm, SL 84), gerne 27,5er oder 29er


----------



## CoCo93 (24. April 2017)

Ich biete im Raum Eifel/Aachen/Düren ein Jeffsy AL One 29 L zur Probefahrt an.


----------



## fridays (24. April 2017)

Hey YT Gemeinde
ich möchte mir ein Jeffsy 29er zulegen, bin mir aber bzgl. der Rahmengröße L oder XL unsicher. Ich bin 1,85 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 90cm. Wie seht ihr das? Grundsätzlich sitze ich lieber gestreckt als zu gedrungen auf dem Rad. Leider hat Forchheim derzeit keine Bikes zum Probesitzen da. 
Kommt jemand zufällig aus dem Raum Coburg / Bamberg und fährt ein YT in o.g. Größen?

LG
Flo


----------



## Capic Biker (25. April 2017)

Nice komme aus dem Itzgrund genau zwischen Co und Ba, bin vor nen ähnlichen Problem mitn Capra,
YT meinte ich soll mich anfang Mai melden dann wissen sie welche Bike von Riva wieder nach Forchheim kommen.


----------



## sedimagic (28. April 2017)

Fährt vielleicht hier jemand in der Wiener Gegend ein Jeffsy 29 oder 27,5 in M oder L? Ein Probefahrt oder Meinungsaustausch zum Jeffsy wäre supper!


----------



## novus (29. April 2017)

Towby schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich würde mich zwecks Größe auch gerne mal auf ein Capra oder Jeffsy in M oder L setzten. Ist jemand aus Dresden hier und hat eins?
> 
> LG, Tobi



Besitze ein Jeffsy gr.L Raum weißwasser


----------



## hasardeur (30. April 2017)

Hallo, ich würde gern mal ein Jeffsy in XL im Raum HH testen. Im Gegenzug könnte ich ein Last FFWD in XL zur Probefahrt anbieten, entweder mit 650B+ hinten oder 29".

Nachtrag: Mich interessiert das Jeffsy in 29".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (1. Mai 2017)

malben schrieb:


> Bei Interesse für ne Probefahre:
> *Jeffsy CF Comp1* Modell 2016 in *Größe M* im Saarland (Saar-Pfalz-Kreis / HOM-NK-ZW-KL). Bei Interesse PN



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst, falls Bedarf besteht... es handelt sich um das 29er Modell


----------



## FerdiS (3. Mai 2017)

hat jemand ein jeffsy 29 in M in der Gegend um Ingolstadt zuhause? L bin ich schon gefahren..der direkte Vergleich würde mich mal interessieren

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kleinenbremer (3. Mai 2017)

Hi,
Würde mich jemand im Ruhrgebiet oder am Niederreihn ein Jeffsy 29 in M probe Rollen/Sitzen lassen? Wäre sehr dankbar drüber, Revanchiere mich gerne mit einem Radler/Bier/Kuchen am Biergarten WhiskyBude. Eh ne gute Runde: Halde Haniel, Rotbach Trail, Biergarten.

Danke im Vorraus. Antwort auch gerne per PM oder eben hier.


----------



## mmo2 (6. Mai 2017)

Hallo, würde gerne mal das Jeffsy in 29" in M, oder das Capra 27,5" in M Probesitzen. Bin recht mobil im Raum Stuttgart unterwegs.
Würde mich freuen, wenn ich nicht extra dafür zu YT fahren müsste.


----------



## Cic25 (8. Mai 2017)

Hallo ich würde ein Jeffsy 27 oder 29 (Größe L oder XL) am liebsten in der AL Version zum Probesitzen im Raum Vorarlberg oder Innsbruck suchen. Wäre sehr froh wenns da jemand geben würde =)


----------



## ulisaz (12. Mai 2017)

hey leute,

hat jemand im Raum Salzburg, Tirol oder Bayern ein Jeffsy 27 in Größe S zum probefahren?

würd mich sehr freuen!


Danke,
Lisa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bene09 (13. Mai 2017)

Hey ist jemand aus dem Gebiet Heinsberg hier? Würde gerne ein jeffsy 29 in m oder Lieber Probe fahren .....danke


----------



## wwwdan (16. Mai 2017)

Bene09 schrieb:


> Hey ist jemand aus dem Gebiet Heinsberg hier? Würde gerne ein jeffsy 29 in m oder Lieber Probe fahren .....danke



Ich schließe mich an, ich würde gerne ein 29er Jeffsy in M Probe fahren. Wäre auch bereit etwas weiter zu fahren. *Region Aachen, Mönchengladbach, Düsseldorf, Köln*...

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## cruzone (17. Mai 2017)

Hätte ein Capra CF Comp 1 in M und ab August (hoffentlich) auch ein Jeffsy CF Pro Race 27 in L zum Probe fahren zur Verfügung.

Raum OWL


----------



## Sturmvogel (18. Mai 2017)

Köln/Bonner Raum

Ich interessiere mich auch sehr fürs Capra oder Jeffsy in Gr. M oder L und wäre sehr dankbar, wenn es in Köln und Umgebung Leute geben würde, die mich mal auf ihrem probesitzen und -rollen lassen würden.


----------



## mmo2 (18. Mai 2017)

Wenn alles klappt, hab ich ab Montag im Raum Heilbronn, ein Jeffsy AL in 29" Größe M zum Probesitzen


----------



## B_Baracus (21. Mai 2017)

Servus Leute,

Raum Stuttgart oder Mannheim und Umgebung (100km).
ich würde gerne ein 27,5" Jeffsy AL in S Probe fahren (bevor ich es mir bestelle). Bin ziemlich heiß auf das Bike aber Probesitzen würde ich trotzdem mal gerne 

Wäre super wenn sich jemand finden würde. Ein kleiner Obulus in Form von Bier wäre natürlich auch drin.


----------



## mmo2 (21. Mai 2017)

Hab leider nur eines in M, als 29er......Und Raum Heilbronn würde passen


----------



## philis (22. Mai 2017)

Suche das Jeffsy 29 in XL im Raum Garmisch Partenkirchen.


----------



## Kiter94 (23. Mai 2017)

Moin, hat hier jemand im Raum OWL, Münster, Osnabrück bzw. in der Nähe dazu ein Jeffs 27.5 in M oder L zum testen?


----------



## ZooTV (28. Mai 2017)

Da mir die Probefahrt eines Forenmitgliedes auch zur richtigen Entscheidung verholfen hat, möchte auch ich gerne mein
29er Jeffsy Cf Comp1 in M zur Probefahrt anbieten.
Stehen tut der Hobel in der Nähe von Monschau/Eifel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (29. Mai 2017)

Biete Tues AL (2017) in Rahmengröße L an - Großraum Stuttgart, Rems-Murr-Kreis.


----------



## Jole1982 (30. Mai 2017)

Biete JEFFSY CF Pro Race 27 in L an im Raum Diepholz..


----------



## robi777 (31. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen ,

ich bin auf der Suche für ein kurzes Probesitzen auf einem Jeffsy 29 in Grösse L im Raum Nurnberg . Hat da jemand zufllig eines ? Das ware echt genial !!
Danke und VG Robert !!


----------



## Ripwomen (31. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde gerne mal auf einem Capra in M Probesitzen. Wohnt jemand im Raum Mainz und Umgebung? Das wäre echt super!
VG Uschi


----------



## Theees (2. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

schliesse mich an. Würde mich gerne mal auf ein Jeffsy in Größe L setzen. Tendiere zum 27,5er 

Bin aus Gummersbach bei Köln. 51645

Kasten Bier o.ä. wird gerne beigestellt 

Gruß Thies


----------



## Brostin (5. Juni 2017)

Moin moin,
bei mir steht ein neues Bike an, bin jetzt am YT Capra AL Comp hängengeblieben. Leider bin ich mir unschlüssig ob M oder L. Gibt es im Raum Stuttgart jemanden, bei dem man unter der Woche mal Probesitzen bzw Proberollen könnte. Selbiges gilt für den Raum Aalen, Augsburg.
Feierabend-/Nachmittagsbier wird natürlich gerne mitgebracht.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Sven87 (7. Juni 2017)

Moinsen!
Würde mir jemand im Raum Siegen für ein Probesitzen und eine kleine Runde sein Capra in Größe M zur Verfügung stellen?

Gruß Sven


----------



## mysterox (9. Juni 2017)

Hi, 

ich könnte ein 2016er Jeffsy 29" XL anbieten in Wassenberg (41849)


----------



## chamouflage (12. Juni 2017)

Könnte ein capra al in Größe M im Raum Stuttgart (herrenberg) zur Verfügung stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmo2 (12. Juni 2017)

...und ich ein Jeffsy AL One als 29" und in M, im Raum Ludwigsburg


----------



## ashtray (14. Juni 2017)

Suche jemanden im Raum Mannheim, Heidelberg, der ein Capra in M fährt und mich mal Probe sitzen lassen würde. Danke und Gruß


----------



## Speckham (17. Juni 2017)

Hi Leute,

suche, nachdem YT durch den Diebstahl quasi die gesammte heimische Testflotte verloren hat, dringend ein Jeffsy 27,5 oder 29 in XL und das im Raum Freudenstadt(kann auch gerne Karlsruhe/Stuttgart/Freiburg sein).
Revanchiere mich natürlich und wäre ewig dankbar.
Gerne per PM.
Danke.


----------



## MirkoX (17. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen, ich komme aus der Nähe von Mannheim und bin gerade am schauen, wo ich ein Jeffsy CF Pro mal live sehen kann. 
Wäre dankbar für eine Rückmeldung.
Grüsse Mirko


----------



## johanus (18. Juni 2017)

Hier stand eine PM


----------



## madpat (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

hat jemand in Ravensburg/Markdorf/Friedrichshafen oder auch Radolfzell ein Jeffsy 27,5 (Notfalls auch 29) in L oder XL?
Ich stehe mit meinen 186 cm genau zwischen den beiden Größen und würde gerne mal Probesitzen.

Viele Grüße

madpat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Relaxo (19. Juni 2017)

Hi. 
Ich suche eine Möglichkeit ein Jeffsy cf 29 in xl Prositzen zu können. Komme aus Leichlingen bei Köln.

Gruß


----------



## cottosch (20. Juni 2017)

Moin,

bin auf der Suche nach einem Probesitzen eines Jaffsy (am liebsten 27, 29 wäre aber sicher auch okay) in M bzw, L in Lüneburg oder Hamburg!

Von den Maßen (1,82 bei 79sl) würde ich mich eher bei L einordnen, bin jedoch lange nichtmehr gefahren, bei den Fachhändlern in der Umgebung wurde ich auch immer direkt auf L gesetzt (bei Rädern ähnlicher Geometrie), habe mich aber wegen meiner riesigen Eiekopfes (und dementsprechend kleinem Körper) auf den M-sized-bikes wohler gefühlt... 

Tendiere daher eher zu M...

Wäre über jede Hilfe unendlich dankbar!


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tidi (21. Juni 2017)

jemand moin abend in augsburg zufällig n jeffsy27 in M am start? bin da zu nem termin ... hier im raum MD gibts ja sicher nix. ^^


----------



## MCdemo (23. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

würde gerne mal ein Jeffsy 29 in M oder L probesitzen. Bin mit 177cm genau im Bereich zwischen den Größen.
Raum Wiesbaden/Mainz wäre super

Bringe auch Bike Cleaner für den Speichel und Bier für die Laune mit.

Danke!

Gruß,
Matthias


----------



## Donnerbolzen (23. Juni 2017)

@MCdemo ,
kann dir mein Jeffsy 29 in Rahmengröße M zum probesitzen anbieten.
Nähe Alzey.


----------



## lrgrdt (26. Juni 2017)

Servus, ich suche ein Jeffsy, Größe m in Regensburg und Umgebung zur Probefahrt. 
Vielen Dank!
Grüße 
Lars


----------



## MCdemo (27. Juni 2017)

@Donnerbolzen 
arbeite in Ingelheim und versuche es die nächsten Tage, kann aber auch Wochen werden, einzubauen. Ist gerade viel zu tun. :-(
Vielen Dank und ich melde mich dann gerne noch mal.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## mmo2 (29. Juni 2017)

MCdemo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> würde gerne mal ein Jeffsy 29 in M oder L probesitzen. Bin mit 177cm genau im Bereich zwischen den Größen.
> Raum Wiesbaden/Mainz wäre super
> ...


Bin 176cm, habe jeffsy 29" in M...Perfekt


----------



## Kiter94 (29. Juni 2017)

Kiter94 schrieb:


> Moin, hat hier jemand im Raum OWL, Münster, Osnabrück bzw. in der Nähe dazu ein Jeffs 27.5 in M oder L zum testen?



Gar nix in der Nähe verfügbar? Hab mich echt sehr verguckt in das Jeffsy 27 und würde fürchterlich gerne mal draufsetzen, irgendwo in NRW oder Niedersachen


----------



## MCdemo (10. Juli 2017)

Danke an die netten Angebote zum Testen.
Dank Ebay Kleinanzeigen bin ich seit Samstag Besitzer eines Jeffsy 29 Comp 2 in M.

Kann gerne Probegesessen werden. Standort Wiesbaden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil0201 (10. Juli 2017)

Seit letztem Freitag steht ein Jeffsy 27 Al Two in L in 98693 Ilmenau. Falls Bedarf besteht


----------



## seblill (11. Juli 2017)

Bin mit 177cm und SL 83cm ein Grenzgänger zwischen M und L. Ich stehe kurz davor, mir ein Jeffsy CF 27 zuzulegen. Am Telefon hatte ich sogar von zwei unterschiedlichen Beratern von YT zwei unterschiedlichen Aussagen erhalten. Der eine empfahl M der andere L....jetzt habe ich endgültig den nötigen Durchblick.
In Forchheim ist in den nächsten Wochen leider Probesitze nicht möglich. Die Bikes sind alle unterwegs auf diversen Veranstaltungen bzw. sind jüngst sogar im droßen Stil gklaut worden. Hat jemand eine Jeffsy 27 in M bzw. in L in der Münchner Umgebung, das ich mal antesten dürfte. Würde mir wirklich sehr helfen.


----------



## FAJ (11. Juli 2017)

Wuerde gerne ein Jeffsy29 in L oder M. bzw ein 27,5 in L oder M in Raum Würzburg proben / sitzen - 
je nach Einverständnis des Besitzers. (kein Gelãnde)
Bin 1,79 - Schritt 83-84
 kleine Pauschale oder nen Kasten Bier - kein Problem.


----------



## Peters_ (11. Juli 2017)

Habe ein Jeffsy 29 Al Comp 2 in M in Paderborn.


----------



## mmo2 (11. Juli 2017)

Raum Heilbronn, Jeffsy 29 Al One in Größe M, bin 176cm und Schrittlänge 81cm...


----------



## Phil0201 (11. Juli 2017)

seblill schrieb:


> Bin mit 177cm und SL 83cm ein Grenzgänger zwischen M und L. Ich stehe kurz davor, mir ein Jeffsy CF 27 zuzulegen. Am Telefon hatte ich sogar von zwei unterschiedlichen Beratern von YT zwei unterschiedlichen Aussagen erhalten. Der eine empfahl M der andere L....jetzt habe ich endgültig den nötigen Durchblick.
> In Forchheim ist in den nächsten Wochen leider Probesitze nicht möglich. Die Bikes sind alle unterwegs auf diversen Veranstaltungen bzw. sind jüngst sogar im droßen Stil gklaut worden. Hat jemand eine Jeffsy 27 in M bzw. in L in der Münchner Umgebung, das ich mal antesten dürfte. Würde mir wirklich sehr helfen.



Ich ziehe ab September mit meinem Jeffsy 27 in L nach München. Das wird dir aber bestimmt zu spät sein


----------



## seblill (12. Juli 2017)

Phil0201 schrieb:


> Ich ziehe ab September mit meinem Jeffsy 27 in L nach München. Das wird dir aber bestimmt zu spät sein


Vielen Dank, auf jeden Fall! Aber ich will tatsächlich nicht mehr so lange warten. Interessant ist es aber schon, dass hier im süddeutschen Raum ganz offensichtlich viel weniger YT-Fahrer unterwegs sind als bspw. in NRW. Oder sie trauen sich nicht .
Ich habe jetzt nach langem hin und her mich entschieden und habe das 27,5 CF Two in L bestellt. Bin mal sehr gespannt. Letztlich gab es durchaus nachvollziehbare Argumente vom YT-Service, die ich jetzt einfach mal beherzigt habe.


----------



## Theees (12. Juli 2017)

Also ich finde in NRW keinen jeffsy 27 Fahrer  zumindest nicht im Raum Köln, Siegen oder Ruhrgebiet. 
Daher tendiere ich gerade zum tyee 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phil0201 (12. Juli 2017)

Vielleicht wollen viele ihr Bike auch nicht zum Probesitze/rollen anbieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fauXpa5 (20. Juli 2017)

Mahlzeit,

kann mir jemand im *Ruhrgebiet* (oder Drumherum) ein *Jeffsy 29 in M oder L* zur Verfügung stellen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## dausn (20. Juli 2017)

Nabend,
In Nürnberg kann ein 2016er Jeffsy 29 AL (two) in L gefahren werden. 
Gruß daniel

Gesendet von meinem FP1U mit Tapatalk


----------



## sand0kan (21. Juli 2017)

Nachtsten Samstag bin ich mit jeffsy 27.5 grosse M in Winterberg

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## seblill (26. Juli 2017)

So, hat jetzt zwar nicht direkt mit nem Angebot in Sachen Probefahrt zu tun, aber vielleicht hilft es dennoch in dieser Fragestellung, angesichts der sehr raren Möglichkeiten einer Testfahrt:
Wie oben schon angekündigt hatte ich mir zwischenzeitlich tatsächlich ein Jeffsy 27 CF Two in L betsellt und es wurde sogar innerhalb einer Woche angeliefert - tipptopp! Bin 177 cm groß mit SL 81/82 und war nun sehr gespannt, ob das alles so zusammenpasst. Nachdem ich mir die Option offen halten wollte, unter Umständen das Bike wieder zurück zu geben, habe ich natürlich keine Testfahrten im Freien oder gar im Gelände unternommen, sonder bin damit in den eigenen vier Wänden einige Runden gedreht. Dank großzügiger Wohnküche/Flur/Wohnzimmer und Doppelgarage war da sogar einiges möglich. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: mir war es von Beginn an unangenehm groß, mir ist sogar schlicht schleierhaft wie man bei meinen Maßen die Rahmengröße L sogar als empfehlenswert bezeichnen konnte. Obwohl ich sogar eine etwas sportlichere Haltung auf dem Bike bevorzuge, empfand ich mich schon etwas zu sehr gestreckt. Insbesondere beim Gedanken daran, dass ich in einer solchen Haltung technisches und verblocktes Gelände runter zirkeln müsste, hat mich dann doch ziemlch entmutigt. Auch baut das gesamte Cockpit ungewohnt hoch auf, so dass ich immer das Gefühl hatte, stets etwas mehr nach vorne arbeiten zu müssen, um ausreichend Kontrolle über und vor allem ausreichend Druck auf das Vorderrad zu bekommen. Kurz und gut, mir war ziemlich schnell klar, mit Rahmengröße L werde ich (vermutlich) nicht best buddy. Sicherlich, es waren nur einige Runden quasi im Wohnzimmermodus und es hat auch sicher eine ganze Menge mit Gewohnheit zu tun. Denn bisher fahre ich ein Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 in M. Die Geo von diesem Bike - vor allem Reach, Oberrohr, Sitzrohr, Kettenstrebe und Radstand -  ist wesentlich kürzer ausgelegt als beim Jeffsy. Insofern spielt die Gewohnheut sogar eine wesentliche Rolle. Aber dennoch kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, vor allem im technisch anspruchvollen Gelände mit viel engen Gezirkel damit große Freude zu haben. Ebenfalls unangenehm war die 150er Reverb. Bei völlig versenkter Sattelstütze ist die Reverb im komplett ausgefahrenem Modus für mich zu lang. Beim Pedalieren musste ich meine Haxen komplett durchstrecken und zudem in der Hüfte abknicken. Ich musste also jedes Mal etwas nachjustieren, um wieder nen sauberen Tritt zu finden - auf freier Wildbahn ein völliges No go. Kurzum, ich habe es nun wieder sauber verpackt und zurück geschickt und bin nun froh, mir jetzt sicher zu sein, dass L doch nix für mich ist. Habe mich nun endgültig für die Größe M entschieden - trotz allem werde ich auch beim M etwas an meinen Gewohnheiten arbeiten müssen.
Übrigens, an dieser Stelle auch noch ein Wort zum Service von YT. Nachdem für mich klar war, dass L für mich definitiv nix ist, habe ich auch sofort Kontakt zum YT-Service aufgenommen und dort habe ich per Mail superschnell alle wesentlichen Infos in Sachen Rückgabe erhalten. Ich hatte mehrere Mailings versandt, die mir dann auch wirklich zeitnah und hilfreich beantwortet wurden - alle Daumen hoch!


----------



## chost (26. Juli 2017)

Im Raum Saalfeld kann ein 29er ,Al On Probe gefahren werden.
Größe M

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## cruzone (26. Juli 2017)

@seblill jetzt werde ich unsicher, bin 179 cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 83/84 ... das Jeffsy Pro Race ist unterwegs und mir wurde von YT zu L geraten. Sollte das am Ende nicht richtig sein, bekomme ich das Pro Race in M erst ende November  Wie lief die Rückabwicklung? Hast du das Geld schnell wieder bekommen oder wurde eine Gutschrift erstellt sodass du direkt ein neues ordern konntest?

Kannst mir auch Privat schreiben damit wir den Thread nicht vollmüllen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fauXpa5 (26. Juli 2017)

cruzone schrieb:


> @seblill jetzt werde ich unsicher, bin 179 cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 83/84 ... das Jeffsy Pro Race ist unterwegs und mir wurde von YT zu L geraten. Sollte das am Ende nicht richtig sein, bekomme ich das Pro Race in M erst ende November  Wie lief die Rückabwicklung? Hast du das Geld schnell wieder bekommen oder wurde eine Gutschrift erstellt sodass du direkt ein neues ordern konntest?
> 
> Kannst mir auch Privat schreiben damit wir den Thread nicht vollmüllen


Würde mich freuen, wenn du mal berichtest wie es bei dir passt. Bin zwar minimal größer, habe aber kürzere Beine. Daher fände ich es auch interessant.


----------



## cruzone (26. Juli 2017)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen, wenn du mal berichtest wie es bei dir passt. Bin zwar minimal größer, habe aber kürzere Beine. Daher fände ich es auch interessant.



Werde berichten


----------



## eGlegacy (27. Juli 2017)

Im Raum Peine steht nun auch ein Jeffsy AL Comp 1 29" in M zum Probesitzen


----------



## Ghoste (3. August 2017)

Zufällig jemand nächste Woche in Sölden? Probesitzen auf Jeffys 27 Größe M für einen Kumpel gesucht...


----------



## Itekei (18. August 2017)

Tues AL in Größe L kann bei mir getestet werden. Raum Stuttgart, Remstal.


----------



## fauXpa5 (18. August 2017)

cruzone schrieb:


> Werde berichten


Gibt es schon etwas neues?


----------



## cruzone (18. August 2017)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Gibt es schon etwas neues?


Passt super, die Sattelstütze hätte aber nicht länger sein dürfen. Da ich genau zwischen den Größen liege, wäre ich auch mit M Glücklich geworden.


----------



## fauXpa5 (18. August 2017)

cruzone schrieb:


> Passt super, die Sattelstütze hätte aber nicht länger sein dürfen. Da ich genau zwischen den Größen liege, wäre ich auch mit M Glücklich geworden.


Super, danke. Die Sattelstütze wäre vermutlich bei mir das größte Problem, da ich kurze Beine habe, dafür einen langen Oberkörper. Aber wenn es bei dir passt mit dem Sattel sollte es bei mir auch gehen. Ansonsten würde eine kürzere Variostütze auch gehen.
Überstandshöhe ist kein Problem?


----------



## cruzone (18. August 2017)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Super, danke. Die Sattelstütze wäre vermutlich bei mir das größte Problem, da ich kurze Beine habe, dafür einen langen Oberkörper. Aber wenn es bei dir passt mit dem Sattel sollte es bei mir auch gehen. Ansonsten würde eine kürzere Variostütze auch gehen.
> Überstandshöhe ist kein Problem?


Überstandshöhe ist kein Problem. Auch die Länge des Bikes passt gut, ich fühle mich auf dem Bike Pudel wohl   bikepark hahnenklee war auch super


----------



## d33jay (24. August 2017)

Hallo, haben wir ein Jeffsy im Saarland in Gr. M?

LG, d33jay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SickboyLC4 (24. August 2017)

d33jay schrieb:


> Hallo, haben wir ein Jeffsy im Saarland in Gr. M?
> 
> LG, d33jay


Benutz mal die Suche. 
Ja. Es gibt welche in m im Saarland 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Affenzahndrauf (30. August 2017)

Hi zusammen,
bei YT sind alle Termine für Probefahrten weg. Gibt es zufällig jemanden aus dem Raum Baden-Baden, Rastatt, Karlsruhe oder weitere Umgebung (bin beruflich viel unterwegs) der mir sein Jeffsy CF Pro in 29 zeigen könnte? L wäre super, andere Größen gingen aber auch, da ich es einfach mal anschauen möchte und ggf. mal kurz draufsitzen. Vielen Dank für Eure Nachrichten. VG André


----------



## scrumhalf (31. August 2017)

Hi,

ich würde gerne das Capra (bestenfalls in L) im Raum Karlsruhe (und bis zu 50km Umgebung) Probefahren.
Gibt es denn jemand, der mir ein bisschen was über das Bike erzählen kann und es für ne Runde zur Verfügung stellt?
Gerne auch im Rahmen einer kleinen Tour, dann bring ich mein Spectral mit.

Viele Grüße,
Nik


----------



## Waldhobel (7. September 2017)

Hi 

Jemand in Raum Lu/Ma oder DÜW/KL hier würde gerne ein Capra in L und XL testen Testtermine sind im Oktober in Forchheim schon alle dicht 

Gruß Christian


----------



## d33jay (7. September 2017)

Ich möchte mich noch mal für die Probefahrt bei malben Bedanken und muss sagen. Geiles Bike. Ich werde dann hoffentlich im Frühjahr auch mit einem Jeffsy unterwegs sein.

LG, d33jay


----------



## fred-funkel (8. September 2017)

Hallo, würde sehr sehr gerne mal ein Jeffsy 29 und 27 im Raum München probefahren. Wäre großartig. Freue mich auf eine Nachricht


----------



## rais23 (9. September 2017)

Hi,

habe ein Jeffsy 29 Al 2016 in XL in Regensburg.

Viele Grüße


----------



## fred-funkel (10. September 2017)

rais23 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe ein Jeffsy 29 Al 2016 in XL in Regensburg.
> 
> Viele Grüße


leider ohne Auto, daher München besser. Aber danke schon mal. vielleicht komme ich da mal drauf zurück


----------



## RickSp (11. September 2017)

Hi!

Gibt es ein Jeffsy im Raum Aschaffenburg? Gerne auch in Umkreis von vielleicht 50-60km.

Mittwoch bis Sonntag bin ich am Bodensee. Vielleicht ist da ja ein freundlicher Jeffsy-Besitzer oder auf dem Weg da hin.

Ich überlege mir ein Jeffsy zu kaufen und bin mir unsicher ob 27,5" oder 29" , bzw. Größe M oder L. Es würde mich freuen wenn ich es mir mal ansehen und evtl. probesitzen darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mattotor (11. September 2017)

Schließe mich dem Aschaffenburger an.
Am liebsten Jeffsy 29 in L


----------



## Itekei (18. September 2017)

Jeffsy scheint zu gehen wie geschnitten Brot


----------



## floOhster (19. September 2017)

Hi zusammen,

gibts in München jemand der mich mal auf seinem jeffry 27 in L probesitzen lässt? CF Pro Race wäre ideal, kann ein Cube Stereo anbieten im Gegenzug


----------



## Ascom87 (1. Oktober 2017)

Hi, hat jemand im Großraum Landsberg-FFB-Augsburg-Schongau ein Jeffsy 29" in M zum Probesitzen? Wäre top!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (2. Oktober 2017)

Tag alle miteinander!
Gibts jemanden aus dem Harz nähe 99734 Nordhausen der ein Jeffsy in 29" und M fährt?
Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## swisstransalp (3. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusamen

Wer hat ein Jeffsy 29 in der Grösse XL zum testen in der Schweiz oder naheliegende Grenzregion?

Gruss

Dan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eGlegacy (5. Oktober 2017)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Tag alle miteinander!
> Gibts jemanden aus dem Harz nähe 99734 Nordhausen der ein Jeffsy in 29" und M fährt?
> Vielen Dank im voraus


Falls sich niemand findet - ich bin relativ häufig im Bereich Bad Harzburg / Goslar unterwegs.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (6. Oktober 2017)

eGlegacy schrieb:


> Falls sich niemand findet - ich bin relativ häufig im Bereich Bad Harzburg / Goslar unterwegs.


Mensch das ist ja Klasse von dir...Danke
Das Angebot würde ich wenn es mal passt sehr gern annehmen


----------



## eGlegacy (7. Oktober 2017)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Mensch das ist ja Klasse von dir...Danke
> Das Angebot würde ich wenn es mal passt sehr gern annehmen


Kein Ding  schauen wir mal, wann das Wetter einigermaßen ist. 
Den Rest können wir ja per PN klären [emoji106]


----------



## malben (8. Oktober 2017)

Danke @d33jay 

Das Angebot besteht weiterhin....



malben schrieb:


> Bei Interesse für ne Probefahre:
> *Jeffsy CF Comp1* Modell 2016 in *Größe M* im Saarland (Saar-Pfalz-Kreis / HOM-NK-ZW-KL). Bei Interesse PN


----------



## grindfucker1349 (8. Oktober 2017)

Hat jemand im Raum Heilbronn / Ludwigsburg ein Jeffsy in 29" in M oder L zum Probesitzen?
Bin mir etwas unschlüssig bei der Größe.
180 / ca. 86 SL
Tendiere aktuell eher zum L...aber wenn ich irgendwo Probesitzen könnte wäre das natürlich noch besser.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (8. Oktober 2017)

180/86 = L


----------



## Bratzo (12. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
da mein Termin zum Probesitzen von YT abgesagt wurde suche ich jemand der mich sein Jeffsy 27,5 in M oder L probesitzen lässt.
Vllt. findest sich ja jemand im Ostalbkreis / Raum Schwäbisch Gmünd oder Aalen bzw. drum herum.   

Schöne Grüße Alex


----------



## cubelix (6. November 2017)

Hi 

Suche Jeffsy27.5 in M und L zum Probesitzen im Raum Karlsruhe,Heidelberg,Neustadt

Gerne per PN 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Johanna_123 (12. November 2017)

- Hat sich ERLEDIGT -


----------



## Andybass (16. November 2017)

Jemand mit einen YT Tues in L oder XL im raum Freiburg bis Lörrach, Basel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charlsy (18. November 2017)

Hallo, 

gibt es ein Jeffsy 27 in M oder L im Raum SHG / MI zum probesitzen?

Grüße


----------



## Tobsra (24. November 2017)

Hallo, 

gibt es einen Jeffsy 29 Besitzer in Größe L oder XL in Nähe Bayreuth / Weiden. Möchte nur Probe sitzen. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Woodholz (25. November 2017)

Hi
Gäbe es ein Jeffsy 29/27.5 und oder capra

Am besten XL^^
In Wien/Umgebung ?

Also gibts prinzipiell was?
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Tidi (27. November 2017)

ich würde gern mal ein jeffsy 27 in M oder auch gern in L proberollen, um zu sehen, wie es mir passt. gern im raum MAGDEBURG oder im weiteren umkreis - HALLE, LEIPZIG, DRESDEN, BERLIN, HANNOVER, BRAUNSCHWEIG, WOLFSBURG, HARZ ...
gern auch woanders in süddeutschland, bin da beruflich öfter unterwegs.

tausend dank
chris 

....hab nun ein 27 in M, wer mal rollen möchte, melde sich bei mir....


----------



## LittleSaul (18. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

würde gerne mal ein Jeffsy 29 in L anschauen und mal probesitzen. Interessante Umgebung wäre Reutlingen / Tübingen / Stuttgart

Danke und Gruß

Saul


----------



## Hummerhurt (14. Januar 2018)

hi loite!

würde auch gerne mal ein Jeffsy 29, idealerweise als CF Pro proberollen ...
halte mich nähe ingolstadt auf.

wäre echt schön, wenn sich jemand meldet! 

ciao
walter


----------



## Tobsra (15. Januar 2018)

Hallo, 

ich würde gerne noch ein Jeffsy 29 in XL Probe sitzen. 

Entweder Raum Regensburg/ Weiden oder in der Gegend um Bayreuth/ Bamberg/ Nbg

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hummerhurt (16. Januar 2018)

Tobsra schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde gerne noch ein Jeffsy 29 in XL Probe sitzen.
> 
> Entweder Raum Regensburg/ Weiden oder in der Gegend um Bayreuth/ *Bamberg*/ *Nbg*



da ist ja Forchheim auch nicht weit ...

Laut YT gibt's die 2018er Bikes so etwa ab Ende Januar bei denen im Showroom zu begutachten und auf der Straße vor der Tür auch zum proberollen ... 

Nur falls es vorher nicht woanders klappt ...


----------



## Tobsra (16. Januar 2018)

Hummerhurt schrieb:


> da ist ja Forchheim auch nicht weit ...
> 
> Laut YT gibt's die 2018er Bikes so etwa ab Ende Januar bei denen im Showroom zu begutachten und auf der Straße vor der Tür auch zum proberollen ...
> 
> Nur falls es vorher nicht woanders klappt ...



Hi, 

auf Anfrage habe ich einmal Ende Februar und einmal "erst im Frühjahr" gehört.. Wollte ja auf Forchheim, aber will nicht bis Ende Februar warten, nicht dass sich die Lieferzeiten bis dahin schon stark verlängert haben.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hummerhurt (16. Januar 2018)

Tobsra schrieb:


> ... "erst im Frühjahr" gehört...



"erst im Frühjahr" habe ich auch am Telefon gehört, allerdings im Zusammenhang mit der Möglichkeit, die Bikes beim "Rolling Circus" probezufahren ...

Ich finde es auch schade, dass die in Forchheim so "langsam" sind mit den Muster-Bikes .... 

Genau deshalb bin ich ja auf der Suche nach jemandem, der schon ein ziemlich aktuelles Jeffsy in Rahmengröße L hat, um wenigstens mal die "grobe Passform" beurteilen zu können ...


----------



## carisma (20. Januar 2018)

Woodholz schrieb:


> Hi
> Gäbe es ein Jeffsy 29/27.5 und oder capra
> 
> Am besten XL^^
> ...


----------



## carisma (20. Januar 2018)

Habe ein Jeffsy 29 xl im mürztal


----------



## GerriGlitter (20. Januar 2018)

Erledigt


----------



## GerriGlitter (20. Januar 2018)

Probefahrt erfolgreich beendet. Großes Dankeschön.


----------



## micmax79 (3. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

wer würde mich mal auf seinem Jeffsy 29 in der Größe L probesitzen lassen? Raum München (Unterhaching). Ich liege mit meinen 178cm/86cm SL genau zwischen M/L...

Viele Grüße,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (4. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

mein Kumpel ist 178 groß, bei einer SL von 81,5. Er würde gerne das Jeffsy 29 in L fahren.
Habe bedenken dass es nicht passen wird. 
Gibt es jemandem im Raum Aschaffenburg-Miltenberg-Würzburg, der ihn auf einem Jeffsy 29 in L probesitzen lassen könnte?

Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## Sushi1976 (4. Februar 2018)

boblike schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein Kumpel ist 178 groß, bei einer SL von 81,5. Er würde gerne das Jeffsy 29 in L fahren.
> Habe bedenken dass es nicht passen wird.
> ...



Ich bin ca.180cm groß und SL 81 und fahre das Jeffsy 29 in L passt perfekt.

Gruß Marco

Bin aus dem Großraum München [emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## boblike (4. Februar 2018)

Hallo Marco,

welche Stütze ist bei dir verbau?
Habe in den technischen Zeichnungen einen Unterschied von 9mm zwischen Reverb und Transfer gesehen. 
Also Unterkante Manschette bis Sattelaufnahme sind bei der Reverb 215 und bei der Transfer 224, wenn ich das richtig entnommen habe.

VG
Mark


----------



## Sushi1976 (4. Februar 2018)

boblike schrieb:


> Hallo Marco,
> 
> welche Stütze ist bei dir verbau?
> Habe in den technischen Zeichnungen einen Unterschied von 9mm zwischen Reverb und Transfer gesehen.
> ...



Ich hab ne Reverb 150 mm verbaut und ist fast ganz eingeschoben [emoji6]







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SRX-Prinz (5. Februar 2018)

29" XL Jeffsy in 64653, zu Probefahrt bereit.


----------



## Sirbastilot (10. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen.
Würde gerne ein Capra in m Probe fahren, Nähe Dortmund und Umgebung.


----------



## Stubenkueken (11. Februar 2018)

Sirbastilot schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Würde gerne ein Capra in m Probe fahren, Nähe Dortmund und Umgebung.


Hab eins in Bielefeld. Ist nicht ganz in der Umgebung. Aber auch nich ganz weit weg kannst du gerne testen


----------



## Luke2sky (12. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

da der Testbike-Fuhrpark für 2018 direkt bei YT in Forchheim noch einige Zeit auf sich warten lässt, ergibt sich vielleicht hier die Möglichkeit einer Probefahrt eines 29er Jeffsy und/oder Capra in L/XL. AL oder CF ist erstmal egal. Bin wohnhaft in 71229 Leonberg, fahre aber auch gerne ein Stück. Besten Dank schon Mal für eure Beiträge!

BG Lukas


----------



## SRX-Prinz (12. Februar 2018)

In 137Km steht ein Jeffsy AL in XL


----------



## g0oFy (18. Februar 2018)

Hey,

jemand aus der Nähe Zwickau mit einem Jeffsy 29 in L o. XL?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (18. Februar 2018)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ich bin ca.180cm groß und SL 81 und fahre das Jeffsy 29 in L passt perfekt.
> 
> Gruß Marco
> 
> ...


Hallo Marco, 

Also er hat das Jeffsy in L bestellt und bei komplett eingeschober Sattelstütze hat er nicht drauf gepasst. Daraufhin hat er diese so weit eingefahren bis es gepasst hat und das waren satte 5cm, die die Stütze drin war. Also bei YT angerufen und der Mitarbeiter am Telefon hat genau wie der letzte auch darauf gepocht dass L für ihn am besten sei. Er solle sich doch eine Stütze mit 100mm besorgen. 
Also sind wir zum Bike Händler meines Vertrauens und der sagte ohne zu zögern,  er soll auf M tauschen. 

Also ich kann nicht ganz verstehen wie dir L passt bei SL 81 und bei ihm mit SL 81.5 satte 5 cm fehlen. 

Auch finde ich den Rat von YT eine 100mm Stütze zu verbauen, echt merkwürdig. 

Es ist auch echt doof dass die keines der Räder zur Probefahrt da haben und sich hier auch keiner aus Aschaffenburg gefunden, obwohl es vor kurzen aus dem Raum zwei Anfragen hier gab, wovon sich doch sichert einer ein Jeffsy gekauft hat.


----------



## RickSp (19. Februar 2018)

> Es ist auch echt doof dass die keines der Räder zur Probefahrt da haben und sich hier auch keiner aus Aschaffenburg gefunden, obwohl es vor kurzen aus dem Raum zwei Anfragen hier gab, wovon sich doch sichert einer ein Jeffsy gekauft hat.



Gleich auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads findet sich jemand aus der Nähe Aschaffenburgs mit einem Jeffsy 29 in der Größe L.


----------



## phlek (19. Februar 2018)

g0oFy schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> jemand aus der Nähe Zwickau mit einem Jeffsy 29 in L o. XL?



Hast du jemanden gefunden?

SUCHE ein CF Jeffsy am liebsten PRO RACE in der Nähe Chemnitz. Reifengröße egal. will es mal Live sehen und die Jungs in FORCHHEIM (nicht Hof) haben erst ab Mitte März was vor ort.


----------



## Hummerhurt (19. Februar 2018)

Hof?


----------



## phlek (19. Februar 2018)

Hummerhurt schrieb:


> Hof?


Hof hat keine vor Ort. Hab mich schon beim YT Support aufgeregt.
oder meintest Du, Du hast eins dort?


----------



## Hummerhurt (19. Februar 2018)

was ist denn in Hof??
falls du das YT headquarter meinst, dass ist in Forchheim. also von dir aus noch mal ca. 120 km weiter, als Hof .... 

ich warte auch, dass die ihre testflotte in Forchheim endlich mal dort haben ...


----------



## phlek (19. Februar 2018)

Hummerhurt schrieb:


> was ist denn in Hof??
> falls du das YT headquarter meinst, dass ist in Forchheim. also von dir aus noch mal ca. 120 km weiter, als Hof ....
> 
> ich warte auch, dass die ihre testflotte in Forchheim endlich mal dort haben ...



Sorry ich hatte mir gedanklich Hof auf der Karte gemerkt. Wer kennt schon Forchheim 
Ja... Mitte März sollen die erst in diesem Foooorchheim stehen


----------



## Hummerhurt (19. Februar 2018)

ich war schon mal dort irgendwann ...
die haben da tatsächlich auch einen hof!


----------



## Sushi1976 (19. Februar 2018)

boblike schrieb:


> Hallo Marco,
> 
> Also er hat das Jeffsy in L bestellt und bei komplett eingeschober Sattelstütze hat er nicht drauf gepasst. Daraufhin hat er diese so weit eingefahren bis es gepasst hat und das waren satte 5cm, die die Stütze drin war. Also bei YT angerufen und der Mitarbeiter am Telefon hat genau wie der letzte auch darauf gepocht dass L für ihn am besten sei. Er solle sich doch eine Stütze mit 100mm besorgen.
> Also sind wir zum Bike Händler meines Vertrauens und der sagte ohne zu zögern,  er soll auf M tauschen.
> ...



Das ist echt ärgerlich bei mir passt es ohne Probleme [emoji1305] 5 cm fehlen ?? 
Wie groß ist dein Freund und auf M tauschen ist Quatsch, dann lieber ne 125mm Stütze. 

Gruß Marco 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frank70 (19. Februar 2018)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Das ist echt ärgerlich bei mir passt es ohne Probleme [emoji1305] 5 cm fehlen ??
> Wie groß ist dein Freund und auf M tauschen ist Quatsch, dann lieber ne 125mm Stütze.
> 
> Gruß Marco
> ...


ich kann mir das auch überhaupt nicht vorstellen das ihm 5cm beim l fehlen mit 81.5 sl.    ist es ein xl und falsch angeschrieben ?


----------



## boblike (19. Februar 2018)

Er ist 178 cm und 81.5 SL habe selber nochmal nachgemessen und er ist drei mal bei mir gewesen zum proben sitzen. Um besten Fall waren es 4cm. Wie stelle ich am schnellsten fest ob es ein XL Rahmen ist. Wir haben das Rad streng nach Anleitung schon wieder verpackt. Aber du hast recht. Wir sollten das auf jeden Fall prüfen.


----------



## Sushi1976 (19. Februar 2018)

Sitzrohr muss 48 cm haben dann ist es L [emoji6]
Xl hat 52 cm 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## g0oFy (19. Februar 2018)

phlek schrieb:


> Hast du jemanden gefunden?
> 
> SUCHE ein CF Jeffsy am liebsten PRO RACE in der Nähe Chemnitz. Reifengröße egal. will es mal Live sehen und die Jungs in FORCHHEIM (nicht Hof) haben erst ab Mitte März was vor ort.



Nein leider nicht.


----------



## OneTrustMan (22. Februar 2018)

g0oFy schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> jemand aus der Nähe Zwickau mit einem Jeffsy 29 in L o. XL?


Wie groß bist du?
Falls es dich mal Richtung Bautzen verschlägt kann ein 27er in XL anbieten.
Leider kein 29er.


----------



## g0oFy (23. Februar 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du?
> Falls es dich mal Richtung Bautzen verschlägt kann ein 27er in XL anbieten.
> Leider kein 29er.



Danke, habe mir jetzt das 29er in XL bestellt. Hoffentlich passt es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paintking (26. Februar 2018)

boblike schrieb:


> Er ist 178 cm und 81.5 SL habe selber nochmal nachgemessen und er ist drei mal bei mir gewesen zum proben sitzen. Um besten Fall waren es 4cm. Wie stelle ich am schnellsten fest ob es ein XL Rahmen ist. Wir haben das Rad streng nach Anleitung schon wieder verpackt. Aber du hast recht. Wir sollten das auf jeden Fall prüfen.



Ich bin auch 1,78 und hab Schrittlänge 84. Ich habe vor dem Kauf die beiden in Frage kommenden Rahmengrößen ausprobiert. Für mich hat sich L zu groß angefühlt. Ich musste die Stütze auch bis zum Anschlag versenken um gerade so auf die richtige Sattelhöhe zu kommen. Beim M Rahmen hab ich die Stütze ca. 3-4 cm ausgezogen (genau kann ich es grad nicht sagen), der Rahmen passt mir aber sehr gut. Für mich war M die richtige Entscheidung.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## eGlegacy (26. Februar 2018)

Paintking schrieb:


> Ich bin auch 1,78 und hab Schrittlänge 84. Ich habe vor dem Kauf die beiden in Frage kommenden Rahmengrößen ausprobiert. Für mich hat sich L zu groß angefühlt. Ich musste die Stütze auch bis zum Anschlag versenken um gerade so auf die richtige Sattelhöhe zu kommen. Beim M Rahmen hab ich die Stütze ca. 3-4 cm ausgezogen (genau kann ich es grad nicht sagen), der Rahmen passt mir aber sehr gut. Für mich war M die richtige Entscheidung.
> 
> Gruß Stefan


Fast identische Maße hier- 177cm und SL etwa 83cm, fahre auch ein M, 160er Revive etwas über 4cm aus dem Sitzrohr gezogen. Perfekt.


----------



## Lyxander (2. März 2018)

servus 

Ich würde gerne mal auf einem Capra in M/L Probesitzen in der Umgebung Mannheim


----------



## zmitti (2. März 2018)

Gesucht wird auch ein Capra XXL (am Liebsten 29er) im Raum KH/MZ/WO zum Probezitzen!


----------



## Domsen37 (3. März 2018)

Hi ihr, 
Hat jemand ein jeffsy oder Capra in l oder XL im Raum Tübingen?

Danke!!


----------



## Bike_Ride (6. März 2018)

Hi. 

Ich suche ein Capra 27,5 in S oder M im Raum Köln/Bonn. 

Kann mir da wer helfen?

Danke!


----------



## beat_junkie (9. März 2018)

Jemand zufällig aus dem Raum ffb ein jeffsy 27 in XL oder capra?


----------



## SchneidiS (10. März 2018)

Hey. Suche zur Probefahrt ein jeffsy  27 in Grösse M oder L. Komme aus 88400 Biberach. Wäre super... Grüsse Stefan


----------



## EnduroAndSki (13. März 2018)

Capra 27 CF PRO Race in XL in Mosbach/Baden. Bin 186 mit SL 87.


----------



## Lexuzz (18. März 2018)

Jeffsy Al One 27 von 2017 in Größe M aus 86633 Neuburg/Donau kann gerne Probe gefahren werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxrider1904 (22. März 2018)

Hey, ich suche ein Jeffsy 27 in Größe L / XL im Raum Köln zum Probe sitzen. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## homerkills (22. März 2018)

foxrider1904 schrieb:


> Hey, ich suche ein Jeffsy 27 in Größe L / XL im Raum Köln zum Probe sitzen. Kann mir da jemand helfen?



53474..komm rum. Jeffsy 27 CF Pro XL


----------



## zmitti (24. März 2018)

Mal ne Frage an die Runde....suche immer noch jmd im Raum KH/MZ/WO/AZ mit nem XXL-Capra zwecks Probesitzen.....


----------



## paccostar (25. März 2018)

Bitte löschen.


----------



## DerFlori (28. März 2018)

Gibts jemand im Raum Offenburg/Karlsruhe/Freiburg der mich mal auf einem jeffsy29 in M oder L probesitzen lassen würde?


----------



## DudeNukem (30. März 2018)

Suche einen Jeffsy Fahrer in der Nähe Biberach mit Rahmengröße XL. Vin selbst 1,96m groß und hab ne sL  von 93cm


----------



## johanus (30. März 2018)

DudeNukem schrieb:


> Suche einen Jeffsy Fahrer in der Nähe Biberach mit Rahmengröße XL. Vin selbst 1,96m groß und hab ne sL  von 93cm


Welches Biberach? Schwarzwald oder an der Riss?


----------



## DudeNukem (30. März 2018)

johanus schrieb:


> Welches Biberach? Schwarzwald oder an der Riss?


An der Riss. PLZ 88400. Sorry ganz vergessen


----------



## johanus (30. März 2018)

Dann passt das leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DudeNukem (30. März 2018)

johanus schrieb:


> Dann passt das leider nicht.


Schicke dir mal ne PM


----------



## Motoz (1. April 2018)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne mal auf einem Capra 27,5 in M/L probesitzen. Ich bin aus der Nähe Heilbronn/Ludwigsburg. Die kommende Woche würde auch Friedrichshafen passen.

Wäre super wenn sich jemand finden würde. 

Viele Grüße
Motoz


----------



## Motoz (3. April 2018)

Jetzt habe ich eben mit YT in Forchheim telefoniert wegen einem Probesitzen dort. Leider sind die frühesten Termine (ohne Gewähr) Ende Mai...

Vielleicht findet sich doch jemand der mich mal auf seinem 2018er 27.5 Capra in M oder L probesitzen lässt? Bin mir bei 178cm so unsicher ob die empfohlene Größe L nicht zu groß/zu lang ist.
Gerne auch gegen Aufwandsentschädigung. 

Viele Grüße
Motoz


----------



## Waldhobel (3. April 2018)

Falls es jemandem weiterhilft.

Hab nen Capra AL 2017 in Xl in LU/SP

Körpergröße 187
SL 91
Passt mit besser als nen Strive in L

Gruß


----------



## Bandolero87 (4. April 2018)

Hey Leute hat jemand im Raum Stuttgart, Ludwigsburg oder Heilbronn schon ein 2018er Capra in Gr. M oder L das man mal anschauen und Probesitzen könnte? Danke Euch schon mal!

Natürlich mit Aufwandsentschädigung  

Grüße Mario


----------



## mmo2 (4. April 2018)

Mario, leider nur ein 2017 Jeffsy 29" in M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerFlori (5. April 2018)

@mmo2 könnte ich da mal probesitzen?


----------



## mmo2 (5. April 2018)

Klar, kann man mal einrichten...


----------



## Taticra (6. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen, ich suche ein 2018 Jeffsy 27 in M oder S zum Probesitzen im Raum Basel/Freiburg oder entlang der Rheinschiene bis ins Rhein-Main Gebiet (171cm / SL 83) -Kann mir da jemand helfen? Freitagvormittag wäre auch Bodenseeregion / Zürich eine Möglichkeit .

Update 2.5.: Hat sich erledigt, habe M einfach mal bestellt.


----------



## Krupinski (9. April 2018)

DerFlori schrieb:


> Gibts jemand im Raum Offenburg/Karlsruhe/Freiburg der mich mal auf einem jeffsy29 in M oder L probesitzen lassen würde?



Hier ein L in Freiburg(2017er Modell)


----------



## Schafschaf (10. April 2018)

Hat jemand ein Capra, am Besten 2018, in XL oder XXL, der mich mal Probesitzen lässt in der Gegend Kaiserslautern, Landau, Pirmasens oder auch im Saarland? Bringe auch nen Kasten köstliches Parkbräu mit, (Für nen Saarländer Karlsberg ;D)


----------



## Waldhobel (10. April 2018)

Schafschaf schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Capra, am Besten 2018, in XL oder XXL, der mich mal Probesitzen lässt in der Gegend Kaiserslautern, Landau, Pirmasens oder auch im Saarland? Bringe auch nen Kasten köstliches Parkbräu mit, (Für nen Saarländer Karlsberg ;D)



Moin,
hab eins Xl aber 2017, da wir öfter in Lambrecht und Weidenthal unterwegs sind würd ich mich mal über PN melden ggf. könne ma uns dort treffen ?


----------



## DerFlori (10. April 2018)

Krupinski schrieb:


> Hier ein L in Freiburg(2017er Modell)


Danke! Hast ne PN


----------



## Schafschaf (12. April 2018)

Waldhobel schrieb:


> Moin,
> hab eins Xl aber 2017, da wir öfter in Lambrecht und Weidenthal unterwegs sind würd ich mich mal über PN melden ggf. könne ma uns dort treffen ?


Ja gern! Schick dir pn.


----------



## Manuel89 (12. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche ein Capra 27,5 in M oder L zum Probesitzen. Am besten im Ruhrgebiet oder in der Nähe.
Wäre echt super wenn jemand was anbieten könnte.
Danke und Gruß Manuel


----------



## marcel171282 (13. April 2018)

Capra AL XXL in Erftstadt 50374 für Probefahrten vorhanden. 

Liegt zwischen Köln und Bonn.
Vorsichtiges runter rollen im BikePark Hürtgenwald auch möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanSchneck (15. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte mir ein Jeffsy 29 entweder CF oder AL Comp zulegen.
Bin 190 groß mit SL 87 cm.
Bin unschlüssig ob L oder XL.
Daher die Frage ob jemand in der Ecke um Calw, Pforzheim, Herrenberg, Stuttgart mich mal ne kurze Runde auf seinem L oder XL Bike drehen lässt.

Danke und Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## Haake69 (16. April 2018)

Hallo in die Runde,


ich möchte mir ein JEFFSY 29 CF oder AL COMP zulegen. Nach telefonischer Rücksprache mit YT passt Größe L. Termine vor Ort sind leider schwer zu bekommen… 

Daher die Frage in die Runde: Hat jemand eins der Räder in L im Raum Köln/Bonn?


Danke & Grüße
Paul


----------



## SRX-Prinz (16. April 2018)

Jeffsy 29 al XL in 64653


----------



## sideshowbob (20. April 2018)

Würde gerne ein Jeffsy 27 oder 29 in M oder L mal kurz probesitzen! 
Großraum Nürnberg / Fürth!

Wäre super hilfreich!

(Probetermine in Forchheim sind leider bis Juni ausgebucht)


----------



## SchneidiS (21. April 2018)

Jeffsy 27 in Größe M  in 88400 Biberach kann probegefahren werden.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (27. April 2018)

Suche dringend Capra AL 2018 im Raum Köln Bonn zum Probesitzen. Wäre mir als Entlohnung 'nen Döner und ein Kaltgetränk wert


----------



## Bandolero87 (28. April 2018)

Hey Leute mein Capra 27 in Gr. L ist da! Kann gerne in 71522 angeschaut werden


----------



## The718Power (29. April 2018)

Hallo,

Besitzt hier jemand ein YT Tues CF in Rahmengröße L? Oder XL würde gerne beides Mal Proberollen.
Kreis Münch wäre perfekt
Vielen Dank im Voraus 

Liebe Grüße 
Patrick


----------



## Theees (30. April 2018)

Hallo,

gibts mittlerweile jemanden mit nem Jeffsy 27 in L im Raum Gummersbach / Bonn / Köln / Olpe?

Gruß Thies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 348981 (30. April 2018)

Nächste Woche ja


----------



## Theees (30. April 2018)

Wo? [emoji1]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 348981 (30. April 2018)

Pulheim. Raum Köln


----------



## Theees (30. April 2018)

Wie kann ich Dir denn eine PN schicken?  Oder kannst Du mich anschreiben?
Vllt. können wir dann mal einen Tyee/Jeffsy direktvergleich machen


----------



## prozesswissen (30. April 2018)

Nabend YT Freunde,

bin absoluter rookie und auf der Suche nach jemanden, der die Möglichkeit im Raum NRW bietet, ein JEFFSY 29 AL (2018) in der Größe M/L (bin 178cm) zu begutachten und eine kleine gemeinsame Probefahrt zu unternehmen, falls ein weiteres MTB vorhanden ist. Ich würde dafür auch eine Aufwandentschädigung von 50€ zahlen.

Bitte per PN Melden, wenn sich jemand angesprochen fühlt. Danke

Gruß aus Hilden


----------



## DerFlori (30. April 2018)

Servus, ich bin auch 178 und mir passt L sehr gut! Ich vermute M wird dir deutlich zu kurz sein (zumindest wenn du auch uphill fahren willst). Da ich nicht aus NRW komme kann ich aber keine Probefahrt bieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prozesswissen (1. Mai 2018)

DerFlori schrieb:


> Servus, ich bin auch 178 und mir passt L sehr gut! Ich vermute M wird dir deutlich zu kurz sein (zumindest wenn du auch uphill fahren willst). Da ich nicht aus NRW komme kann ich aber keine Probefahrt bieten.



Danke für das Feedback, habe meinen Post auf "Größe M/L" umgeändert.

Gruß, Marcel


----------



## Paintking (1. Mai 2018)

DerFlori schrieb:


> Servus, ich bin auch 178 und mir passt L sehr gut! Ich vermute M wird dir deutlich zu kurz sein (zumindest wenn du auch uphill fahren willst). Da ich nicht aus NRW komme kann ich aber keine Probefahrt bieten.



Ich bin auch 178 und bin mit M sehr zufrieden, L empfand ich als zu groß für mich. Meinem Bruder geht es bei gleicher Körpergröße genau so. Er hat ebenfalls beide probegefahren und sich auch für M entschieden.
Wir nutzen die Räder für abfahrtsorientierte Touren und Flowtrails. Zum Uphill kann ich nichts negatives sagen. Das Rad fährt sich bergab wie bergauf sehr gut.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## cab3 (3. Mai 2018)

Hi,
nachdem ich meinen login vor langer Zeit vergessen habe bin ich jetzt wieder neu angemeldet, war aber auch in der Vergangenheit eher der stille Mitleser. Ich fahre ein Torque ES in M aus 2009. Seit dem wird sich wahrscheinlich in Sachen Geometrie und Performance das ein oder andere getan haben nehme ich an Nachdem die Snowboardsaison für mich am 15.Mai zu Ende geht möchte ich mir dieses Jahr endlich mal ein neues Bike zulegen um den Sommer zu nutzen.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
Es soll ein Capra werden, jedoch bin ich mir sehr sehr unsicher ob M oder L. Bin 177cm, Schrittlänge ca.83cm. Bike soll bergauf und bergab gut gehen und wendig sein..

Gibt es jemanden in der (weiteren) Umgebung von Stuttgart der mich vielleicht auf seinem 2018er Capra M oder L probesitzen lassen würde? Ein Stück zu fahren wäre überhaupt kein Problem (auch gen Freiburg, München oder so).
Eine Runde fahren ist nicht zwangsläufig nötig, drausitzen und ein paar Meter treten reicht völlig... gerne gegen Gegenleistung (was essen gehen oder ne Flasche Obstler aus AT vom Bauer selbst gebrannt vielleicht?)

Hoffe dass sich jemand erbarmt, Grüße cab3


----------



## OneTrustMan (6. Mai 2018)

Ich hätte heute wohl auch die eine oder andere Probefahrt machen können.
Im Bikepark waren gefühlt die Hälfte der Leute mit Capras und Tues unterwegs.
Da war mein Jeffsy schon eher der Einzelgänger.
Hat aber trotzdem ein riesen Spaß gemacht. 
Wenn das Jeffsy schon über fast Alles so schnell drüber bügelt muss das Capra ja noch um einiges besser gehen.
YT scheint gute Verkaufszahlen zu haben.


----------



## esmirald_h (6. Mai 2018)

Suche im Raum 73663 ein Capra *27 *2018 größe L oder XL bin 184cm Schritt 83cm zum probesitzen


Gruß Holger


----------



## Deleted 348981 (8. Mai 2018)

@esmirald_h

Bin zwar nicht in 73663, hatte aber mit 1,82 / SL 83 die gleiche Problematik wie du: L oder XL?!

Habe dann letzlich zwar nur auf einem M und einem L probesitzen können, mich dann aber für L entschieden.

Passt mir absolut perfekt, länger dürfte es für mich nicht sein. Auch nicht im Uphill... ist schon wirklich ein langes Ding.

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter.

Alternativ kannst du dich gerne in 50259 drauf setzen...


----------



## esmirald_h (9. Mai 2018)

Vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung 



Braaaap schrieb:


> @esmirald_h
> 
> Bin zwar nicht in 73663, hatte aber mit 1,82 / SL 83 die gleiche Problematik wie du: L oder XL?!
> 
> ...


----------



## sideshowbob (9. Mai 2018)

Braaaap schrieb:


> @esmirald_h
> 
> Bin zwar nicht in 73663, hatte aber mit 1,82 / SL 83 die gleiche Problematik wie du: L oder XL?!
> 
> ...


Habe exakt die gleichen Maße wie du und bin auch am suchen! 
War dir dann das M viel zu kurz? Wie passt das mit der Sattelstütze bei den "kurzen" Beinen bei dir und dem 480er Sattelrohr?
Danke für die Info!


----------



## sideshowbob (9. Mai 2018)

Suche bitte Jeffsy 29 in L im Raum Nürnberg zum Probesitzen.
Termine bei YT sind alle ausgebucht ........


----------



## EnduroAndSki (9. Mai 2018)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Suche im Raum 73663 ein Capra 2018 größe L oder XL bin 184cm Schritt 83cm zum probesitzen
> 
> Gruß Holger


Capra CF Pro Race 27 in XL in 74855 sollte so ca. eine Stunde von dir weg sein (am WE ohne Berufsverkehr). Bin 186 mit SL 86


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esmirald_h (9. Mai 2018)

Was für ein Capra fährst du 27" oder 29" will mir ein 27" kaufen hatte es vergessen dazu zuschreiben.

Gruß Holger




Braaaap schrieb:


> @esmirald_h
> 
> Bin zwar nicht in 73663, hatte aber mit 1,82 / SL 83 die gleiche Problematik wie du: L oder XL?!
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 348981 (9. Mai 2018)

@sideshowbob 
Wenn es ein Trailbike hätte werden sollen, wäre ich mit M vielleicht sogar zufrieden gewesen. Als Ersatz für den Downhiller, also bergab-Eignung und "ballern" war mir M aber zu gedrungen. Gerade auch in Verbindung mit dem kurzen Vorbau.
Ich habe die Sattelstütze nicht ganz im Rohr stecken, da sind noch ca 2 cm Luft. Passt wunderbar für mich.
Bei XL wäre die Sattelstütze aber sicher das Hauptproblem geworden und nicht die schiere "Länge".

Das M hat sich halt einfach "zu klein" angefühlt. Das "L" hat ein sofortiges "AHAAAA!"-Erlebnis ausgelöst beim ersten draufsetzen...


----------



## Schafschaf (9. Mai 2018)

2018er Capra AL 27.5" in XL, bin 1,89 mit SL 88. 
Bin öfter im Bikepark Trippstadt (bei Kaiserslautern) unterwegs.


----------



## EnduroAndSki (10. Mai 2018)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Was für ein Capra fährst du 27" oder 29" will mir ein 27" kaufen hatte es vergessen dazu zuschreiben.
> 
> Gruß Holger



Falls du mich meintest, 27"


----------



## Deleted 348981 (10. Mai 2018)

27


----------



## olikla (14. Mai 2018)

(Hat sich erledigt, kann gelöscht werden!)


----------



## Mr_Spokey (14. Mai 2018)

Ich kann ein 2018er Capra 27 in L anbieten.
Unter der Woche in Karlsruhe.
Am Wochenende in Schorndorf.


----------



## Ziegenpit (14. Mai 2018)

Hallo
Möchte von einem hardtail von cube auf ein jeffsy oder Capra umsteigen.
Bin 1,84 groß und würde gerne in der Umgebung von Schweinfurt (Bamberg, Würzburg ..) mal eines in L oder XL mal ansehen.
Nach dem Lesen diverser Beiträge bin ich unschlüssig welche Größe am besten passen würde.. 
LG Stefan


----------



## Deleted 348981 (15. Mai 2018)

@Ziegenpit 
Auch wenn das eigentlich nicht hierher gehört, aber:
Du möchtest auf ein Jeffy ODER Capra umsteigen?!
Zwischen den beiden Rädern liegen Welten.

Würde dir empfehlen dich erstmal in den einschlägigen Foren einzulesen, Tests zu wälzen und dann erstmal für dich rauszufinden, welches Rad letzlich besser zu dir, dem angedachten Einsatzbereich und deinen Vorlieben passt.
Die Größenwahl sollte da erstmal hinten anstehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ziegenpit (15. Mai 2018)

Braaaap schrieb:


> @Ziegenpit
> Auch wenn das eigentlich nicht hierher gehört, aber:
> Du möchtest auf ein Jeffy ODER Capra umsteigen?!
> Zwischen den beiden Rädern liegen Welten.
> ...



Für mich würde sich das Jeffsy besser eignen...meine Überlegung war die Rahmengrösse auch über das Capra zumindest einzuschätzen, falls sich kein Jeffsy zum anschauen findet..


----------



## green-frog-love (15. Mai 2018)

olikla schrieb:


> SUCHE JEFFSY IN LEIPZIG oder in 100km Umkreis
> 
> Hey Leute,
> 
> ...




hab ein 2017er al 27,5...bei Interesse PM.
Grüße!

Simon


----------



## Zaj (16. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche ein Capra 29 in L zum probesitzen im Umkreis von Dortmund.
Danke & Gruß
Andrei


----------



## T-R (17. Mai 2018)

@Braaaap Ich überlege mir das Capra CF Pro Race 27,5 zu holen. Bin 1,81m und schwanken zwischen L und XL. Welches Capra hast du genau? Ich komme aus der Nähe von Mönchengladbach. Dürfte ich evtl. mal probesitzen? Vielen Dank. Gruß Tim 



Braaaap schrieb:


> @esmirald_h
> 
> Bin zwar nicht in 73663, hatte aber mit 1,82 / SL 83 die gleiche Problematik wie du: L oder XL?!
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 348981 (18. Mai 2018)

@T-R 
Habe das AL Comp 27,5.
Probesitzen sollte passen, Rest gerne per PN.


----------



## T-R (18. Mai 2018)

@Braaaap vielen Dank. Klappt nur irgendwie nicht mit dir eine Unterhaltung zu beginnen. Hab irgendwie keine Berechtigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomg (24. Mai 2018)

Hallo, würde gerne ein Capra 29 in Grösse XL probesitzen oder probefahren. Schweiz / Mittelland AG,BL;BS;SO;BE;ZH;LU. Komme aus Aarau. Gemeinsame Tour im Jura wäre natürlich auch möglich.


----------



## OskoparM (27. Mai 2018)

Moin, ich würd gern ein Jeffsy in Größe L (ggf. auch XL) im Raum Göttingen Probesitzen. Reifengröße, Baujahr, Material sind erstmal egal 
Beste Grüße, Kolja


----------



## flokel (30. Mai 2018)

Hi, würde gerne eine Jeffy oder Capra in Größe XL im Raum 97421 Schweinfurt Probe sitzen.
Gruss
Flo


----------



## MTB-Eddy (1. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

Ich würde gerne mal ein Jeffsy 29" in Größe " M " oder " L " Probefahren. Da es bei YT z.Z. nicht möglich ist, kommt nun meine Frage.

Hat jemand in der Nähe von Braunschweig zufällig so ein Rad, und würde er mir gestatten einmal Probesitzen oder Probefahren??
vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß Eddy


----------



## eGlegacy (2. Juni 2018)

MTB-Eddy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich würde gerne mal ein Jeffsy 29" in Größe " M " oder " L " Probefahren. Da es bei YT z.Z. nicht möglich ist, kommt nun meine Frage.
> 
> ...


Ein 29er in M könnte ich dir anbieten. Gibt's in Peine zum probesitzen, wenn du magst.


----------



## Bushkiller85 (4. Juni 2018)

MTB-Eddy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich würde gerne mal ein Jeffsy 29" in Größe " M " oder " L " Probefahren. Da es bei YT z.Z. nicht möglich ist, kommt nun meine Frage.
> 
> ...


Dann haste jetzt sogar die Wahl, ich hätte eins in Braunschweig. Bei Interesse kannst dich ja mal per PN Melden. Gruß Daniel


----------



## steffenhummel (11. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
gibt es zufällig jemand im Raum Landau/Karlsruhe/Mannheim der mich mal auf einen Jeffsy 27 in der Größe L oder XL probe sitzen lassen würde? 
Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Jeacker (17. Juni 2018)

Hallo, 
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein 2018er Capra CF zu kaufen. Hat jemand ein 18er Modell in Alu oder Carbon im Raum Bayreuth/ Nürnberg und würde mich mal Probe sitzen lassen? 
Gruß Jens


----------



## freeda (23. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

wer würde mich denn mal auf seinem 2018er CAPRA Alu oder Carbon in Größe S oder M Probesitzen lassen? Am liebsten im Raum Ulm. Ansonsten wäre auch Stuttgart, Kempten oder Augsburg möglich. 

Ich bin 167 cm und die Innenbeinlänge ist 79,5 cm. Schwanke zwischen S und M. Falls du ähnliche Maße hast wie ich, freue ich mich auch über eine PN mit deinen Erfahrungswerten. 

Grüße


----------



## Robotnik (25. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auf der suche nach einer Möglichkeit das Jeffsy 27 oder 29'' in München und Umgebung Probe zu sitzen. 

Dank im Voraus

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sardamas (25. Juni 2018)

Hey,
gibt es jemanden im Raum Südhessen / Kreis Bergstraße mit nem 2018er Capra 27 in L das ich mal Probe sitzen kann?
Gruß
Martin


----------



## cashjonny (28. Juni 2018)

*Stuttgart - Karlsruhe - Heilbronn - Tübingen - Ulm*


Hallo liebe Community,

hat jemand ein aktuelles 2018er Modell *Jeffsy 27* oder *Capra* *27* in Rahmengröße *M *und lässt mich mal draufsitzen?

Idealerweise im Großraum *Stuttgart* (dazu zähle ich auch *Karlsruhe*, *Heilbronn*, *Tübingen* etc.)

Grenzenlose Dankbarkeit sowie eine große Tafel Ritter Sport gibt es im Tausch.

Freu mich auf eine Antwort.

VG,
cashjonny


----------



## mic0815stgt (28. Juni 2018)

Servus zusammen,
ich komm aus dem Raum Stuttgart / Esslingen (oder auch weitere Umgebung) und würde mich auch liebend gerne mal auf ein Jeffsy 27, oder 29 in Größe M setzen und evtl ne kleine Runde fahren. Aufwandsentschädigung natürlich inklusive.


Wäre cool, wenn es klappt.


Danke Euch

Gruß Michael


----------



## Sesselpuper (29. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
ich würde mich gerne mal auf ein Capra 29" in XXL setzen.
Ich wohne im Raum Aachen, bin aber auch öfters in Köln oder Düsseldorf unterwegs.

Schonmal Danke,
Ingo


----------



## Lyxander (30. Juni 2018)

Servus 

seid heute in Ludwigshafen (67067) ein Capra AL Comp 27,5" in M

170cm SL82

gruß


----------



## Blacksheep87 (2. Juli 2018)

Hey,
Hat zufällig jemand ein 2018er Capra in L oder XL im Raum Innsbruck und würde mich mal probesitzen lassen?

Danke


----------



## mmo2 (3. Juli 2018)

mic0815stgt schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> ich komm aus dem Raum Stuttgart / Esslingen (oder auch weitere Umgebung) und würde mich auch liebend gerne mal auf ein Jeffsy 27, oder 29 in Größe M setzen und evtl ne kleine Runde fahren. Aufwandsentschädigung natürlich inklusive.
> 
> 
> ...


Komme aus dem Raum Ludwigsburg und habe ein Jeffsy 29 in M


----------



## -zyk (3. Juli 2018)

Hallo Community,
ich suche im Raum *Köln und Umgebung *ein *Jeffsy 27 in M*

Wenn jemand eins hat und mich mal Probesitzen lässt, wäre das nice 

Ride on! 
-den Rest gerne per PN


----------



## Pozo (6. Juli 2018)

Hätte jemand ein Jeffsy 27 in L zum Probesitzen im Raum Stuttgart?
Fahre derzeit ein Jeffsy 29 in M und muss wechseln da meine Tochter mein Bike (freundlich) übernommen hat.
Danke & Grüsse
Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowLev (11. Juli 2018)

gelöscht


----------



## blackstone78 (16. Juli 2018)

Servus,

bin auf der Suche nach einem YT Capra 27,5" Größe M zum Probe sitzen. YT bietet es erst Ende August an.
Komme aus dem Raum Nürnberg.

Wäre super wenn sich jemand finden würde.

Danke.


----------



## .jan (19. Juli 2018)

Moin,

ich würde gerne mal ein 2018er Jeffsy 27 in M und L probefahren. Raum Kiel/Schlewsig-Holstein/Hamburg.

Vielen Dank...


----------



## MoritzHalb (22. Juli 2018)

Hallo, 
Ich suche eine Testmöglichkeit für ein jeffsy 27 s oder m für meine Freundin Sophia (1,65) in Der ulmer Umgebung. Wär ein Traum wenn sich jemand meldet. Vielen Dank Moritz


----------



## das_chucky (26. Juli 2018)

Hallo ich suche eine Probefahrtmöglichkeit bzw. Probesitzen auf einem aktuellen YT Carpa 29 in XL oder XXL. Ausstattung und Modell ist vollkommen egal, da es mir nur um die Geometrie geht. Ich möchte einfach herausfinden, welche Rahmengröße die richtige wäre. Möglichst im Raum Jena, Weimar, Gera, Rudolstadt, Saalfeld, Erfurt. Ich würde mich freuen,  wenn sich jemand meldet. Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## crap_cap (30. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch der Suche nach einer Probefahrt für ein Capra 27,5" in L oder XL--- Raum Köln-Gummersbach-Siegen. Konnte leider nur das 29" in XL bei YT fahren war mir aber zu groß 

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldi78 (31. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein Capra oder ein Jeffsy zuzulegen.
Homepage und einiges lesen empfiehlt das Capra in XXL und 29", das Jeffsy natürlich in XL.
Würde das aber mal gerne voher testen.
Also diverse Varianten... XL in 27,5 und 29  und XXL in den Größen.
Aktuell gibt es auch schinbar wieder die 10% auf das Jeffsy, daher wäre ich für schnelle Hilfe dankbar.

Komme aus Soest, bin aber Mobil, daher auch gerne Raum OWL, Ruhrgebiet, Sauerland.

Danke im voraus


----------



## shooan (5. August 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein neues Rad zu zu legen.
Ein Kumpel hat schon ein YT Jeffsy 29".

Ich interessiere mich für ein YT Jeffsy 27,5 in der Größe *S* oder *M
*
Ich komme aus Ludwigsburg. Idealerweise wäre es schon wenn jemand im Großraum *Stuttgart* (dazu zähle ich auch *Karlsruhe*, *Heilbronn*, *Tübingen* etc.) ein Passendes Rad hätte, das man gerne mal Probesitzen könnte und eventuell auch den einen oder anderen Meter rollen kann.

Danke im Vorraus, Rückmeldungen bitte als PM.

Beste Grüße Markus


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. August 2018)

Ich stelle meine Frage aus dem Jeffsy-Thread mal hier, weil ich diesen Thread vorher dummerweise nicht kannte.

Also: Gibt es im größeren Umfeld um Siegen (Frankfurt/Köln/Ruhrgebiet) jemanden, der ein Jeffsy 27´in L besitzt? Idealerweise, aber nicht zwingend, als Carbon? Ich würde das Bike gern mal ein paar Meter proberollen. Am Freitag/Samstag, 24./25.8. kann das auch gern in der Nähe von Forchheim/Bamberg/Nürnberg sein, da ich an den beiden Tagen da unten unterwegs bin.

YT kann mir leider derzeit keine Probefahrten anbieten, da die in den nächsten Wochen umziehen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (7. August 2018)

Ich häng mich mal mit dran.
Fährt jemand ein Jeffsy 27 in M im Raum 99734 Nordhausen oder Harzer Gegend?


----------



## Suffke (12. August 2018)

Biete mal mein 2018er Capra AL in L zum probesitzen an. Komme aus *MOL* (Märkisch Oderland). Umkreis wäre dann wohl *BAR* (Barnim) und *B* (Berlin). Falls also ein Flachlandtiroler Interesse hat, kann er sich gerne melden.


----------



## -matt- (13. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
würde gerne mal ein Jeffsy 27,5 in L oder XL proberollen, München und Umgebung. 
Bin mit 1,87 wohl genau dazwischen..

Danke schon mal.

VG, Matthias


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (14. August 2018)

Braaaap schrieb:


> Pulheim. Raum Köln



Da ich dir keine PN schreiben kann, versuche ich es auf diesem Wege: Darf ich das Bike mal proberollen?

VG


----------



## crap_cap (14. August 2018)

@Braaaap 

ja ich kann dir wegen dem Proberollen vom Capra XL auch keine PN senden... selbes Problem wie Rothaarsteiger.

MFG


----------



## tsl11 (14. August 2018)

Servus, 
im großraum augsburg jemand ein carbon capra in 29 zoll?
Würde auch entlohnen !
Dankeschön


----------



## bugbear5 (17. August 2018)

Tach zusammen,
 Hat jmd in der Region Rheinhessen/Stromberg ein Jeffsy 27 in L (oder M)? Und würde mich für ein Kaltgetränk da mal draufsitzen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Kein_ (19. August 2018)

Servus,
Hat jemand im Raum München ein *YT Jeffsy CF 27"* in *Größe M* auf das ich mich mal kurz drauf setzten könnte. Vielen Dank im Voraus und Grüße!


----------



## Paintking (19. August 2018)

bugbear5 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> Hat jmd in der Region Rheinhessen/Stromberg ein Jeffsy 27 in L (oder M)? Und würde mich für ein Kaltgetränk da mal draufsitzen lassen?



Ein Jeffsy in M könnte ich dir in Stromberg anbieten, allerdings ein 29er.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Pfeffercharly (20. August 2018)

He, würde gern ein Capra XL in Österreich Probefahren! bin 1,87 mit 86 SL und bin unschlüssig bzgl. Rahmengröße.

wär cool wenn sich jemand findet.


----------



## captainkroggy (27. August 2018)

.jan schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich würde gerne mal ein 2018er Jeffsy 27 in M und L probefahren. Raum Kiel/Schlewsig-Holstein/Hamburg.
> 
> Vielen Dank...


Moin! 
Hat du auf deine Anfrage eine positive Antwort bekommen? 
Komme aus Eutin und würde ebenfalls gern mal ein jeffsy Probesitzen....


----------



## .jan (27. August 2018)

Nein, habe ich nicht.


----------



## GeorgeP (27. August 2018)

Erledigt


----------



## AndiST (28. August 2018)

Servus gleichgesinnte, 

würde mich freuen wenn mich jemand im Raum Offenburg 776xx mal auf seinem Jeffsy oder Capra Probesitzen lassen würde. Egal ob 27/29er Rädern, Rahmengröße M oder L wäre klasse.

Natürlich gibt es auch ne Kleinigkeit dafür.

Vielen Dank im Voraus 

Gruß Andi


----------



## mmo2 (2. September 2018)

Suche für Kollegen im Raum Heilbronn Probesitz Möglichkeit auf dem 2018 Capra. L oder XL, 27,5 oder 29"


----------



## EnduroAndSki (2. September 2018)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Suche für Kollegen im Raum Heilbronn Probesitz Möglichkeit auf dem 2018 Capra. L oder XL, 27,5 oder 29"


Capra 27 Pro Race in XL in 74855. Bei Interesse PN an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmo2 (2. September 2018)

Hast PN


----------



## dia-mandt (3. September 2018)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Hi ich suche jemanden im Raum Köln wo ich ein *YT Capra CF 27"* in *Größe  L oder XL *probefahren kann



Hätte ein L allerdings als 29er. Sind aber nur 5mm reach Unterschied.


----------



## Tonymiller (3. September 2018)

Hi, ich wohne in Erfurt und bin ab Freitag bis Mittwoch in Hindeland bzw. im Allgäu unterwegs. Da ich mich grade nicht entscheiden kann ob ich ein Capra in 27 oder 29 oder doch ein Jeffsy in 27 möchte würde ich am liebsten alle Bikes testen.
Suche also ein *Capra 27"/29" in M/L *und ein *Jeffsy 27" in M/L*
Falls jemand irgendwo in der nähe wohnt oder auf dem weg zwischen Erfurt und Hindelang, wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn ich mich mal auf eins der Bikes setzen könnte.


----------



## TiCiLA (4. September 2018)

Tonymiller schrieb:


> Hi, ich wohne in Erfurt und bin ab Freitag bis Mittwoch in Hindeland bzw. im Allgäu unterwegs. Da ich mich grade nicht entscheiden kann ob ich ein Capra in 27 oder 29 oder doch ein Jeffsy in 27 möchte würde ich am liebsten alle Bikes testen.
> Suche also ein *Capra 27"/29" in M/L *und ein *Jeffsy 27" in M/L*
> Falls jemand irgendwo in der nähe wohnt oder auf dem weg zwischen Erfurt und Hindelang, wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn ich mich mal auf eins der Bikes setzen könnte.



In 96317 Kronach, habe ein Jeffsy 27 in Größe L


----------



## pytek (4. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

suche im Raum Frankfurt/M Probesitzmöglichkeit, Capra29 XXL.


----------



## Ascom87 (4. September 2018)

_Kein_ schrieb:


> Servus,
> Hat jemand im Raum München ein *YT Jeffsy CF 27"* in *Größe M* auf das ich mich mal kurz drauf setzten könnte. Vielen Dank im Voraus und Grüße!



Ein 29" CF in M würde in Landsberg stehen, falls noch Bedarf da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shooan (5. September 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

suche im Raum Stuttgart ein *YT Jeffsy AL 27"* in der *Größe M*. Würde gerne mal probe sitzen und geschwind eine runde auf einem Parkplatz drehen.


----------



## TausG (5. September 2018)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Hi ich suche jemanden im Raum Köln wo ich ein *YT Capra CF 27"* in *Größe  L oder XL *probefahren kann



Hi, ich hab eins in L in Wermelskirchen stehen. Schreib mir ne PN wenn du interesse hast. 

VG Timo


----------



## zmitti (6. September 2018)

Hi,
suche im Raum KH, MZ, WO oder AZ ein 2018er Jeffsy 27 in XL zwecks Probefahrt...
Vielen Dank


----------



## WotanGreen (6. September 2018)

Hi,
ich suche jemanden mit einem Jeffsy 27 in Größe L (evtl. auch M) im Raum Berlin zwecks ein wenig Proberollern und mal drauf sitzen.
Wär top wenn sich jemand findet, da ich schwer unschlüssig bezüglich der Größe bin. 

Gruß Jan


----------



## Sven2811 (7. September 2018)

Hi,
suche ein Capra in XL in der Harzer Gegend.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## RK85 (10. September 2018)

Sven2811 schrieb:


> Hi,
> suche ein Capra in XL in der Harzer Gegend.
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



Hab ein 27,5 Capra XL in Nordhausen stehen.

Mfg


----------



## Spocky16 (11. September 2018)

Sven2811 schrieb:


> Hi,
> suche ein Capra in XL in der Harzer Gegend.
> 
> Gruß
> Sven




Hey, ich könnte nur mit einem Capra 29 in L in Goslar dienen.


----------



## Sven2811 (11. September 2018)

Goslar wäre schon nice aber ich bin 196 und ich denke da werde ich mit L leider nicht weiterkommen.

Danke trotzdem


----------



## Spocky16 (11. September 2018)

Sven2811 schrieb:


> Goslar wäre schon nice aber ich bin 196 und ich denke da werde ich mit L leider nicht weiterkommen.
> 
> Danke trotzdem




Das ist wohl war, ich bin nur 182.


----------



## RK85 (11. September 2018)

Da wirst du auch mit XL Probleme bekommen. Fahre die XL mit 185 und 90SL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drfloyd (20. September 2018)

Ich interessiere mich für das neue Tues. Nun suche ich die Möglichkeit mich mal auf eins zu setzen um mal ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen. Ich selber wohne in Köln. Vielleicht gibt es hier jemand der mir die Möglichkeit mal gibt mich auf ein Tues zu setzen und ne runde zu fahren?

Danke in die Runde


----------



## cxfahrer (23. September 2018)

Sven2811 schrieb:


> Goslar wäre schon nice aber ich bin 196 und ich denke da werde ich mit L leider nicht weiterkommen.
> 
> Danke trotzdem


Bei 196 ist dir XL zu klein - habe ein XXL bei 200 und es ist eher kompakt als groß! Dürfte keinen Zentimeter kleiner sein! (Leipzig)


----------



## anna1208 (9. Oktober 2018)

Hi zusammen,

Ich kann mir über meine Firma noch ein 2018er Capra bestellen!

Jetzt bin ich mir mit der Größe unsicher.
Daher würde ich mich gerne einmal auf ein 2018er Capra in M einmal setzen.

Ich wohne in Herne. Gibt es hier jemanden, der in Raum NRW wohnt und zufällig ein 2018er Capra in M besitzt?

Vielen Dank
Lg
Anna


----------



## Dorango (9. Oktober 2018)

Hab ein Capra 27 CF Pro Race in XL anzubieten. Im Raum Günzburg (GZ)/Ulm (UL)

bei Interesse einfach mal ne PN schreiben.


----------



## anna1208 (9. Oktober 2018)

Hey, 
Leider ist XL definitiv zu groß!
Größe M benötige ich!! 

Ein capra 2018 in M wäre super!


----------



## Dodger79 (10. Oktober 2018)

anna1208 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> Ich kann mir über meine Firma noch ein 2018er Capra bestellen!
> 
> ...


In Bezug auf was bist du dir unsicher? Der reach passt zu deinen Vorlieben, Sattelrohr und Überstandshöhe sind angenehm niedrig (rein von der Überstandshöhe her könnte meine Frau mit 158cm mein Capra 29 in L fahren), zumindest mein 29er fährt sich auch nicht wie ein Langholzlaster. Du bist ja exakt zwischen den Größen  (so wie ich mit 184cm beim 29er zwischen L und XL) und da kannst du, denke ich, problemlos zum M greifen, das passt schon. YT hat die Dinger ja in 2018 extra so aufgestellt, dass man je nach Vorliebe zwischen mehreren Rahmengrössen wählen kann. Da du langen reach magst, ist M also die richtige Wahl.


----------



## anna1208 (10. Oktober 2018)

Dodger79 schrieb:


> In Bezug auf was bist du dir unsicher? Der reach passt zu deinen Vorlieben, Sattelrohr und Überstandshöhe sind angenehm niedrig (rein von der Überstandshöhe her könnte meine Frau mit 158cm mein Capra 29 in L fahren), zumindest mein 29er fährt sich auch nicht wie ein Langholzlaster. Du bist ja exakt zwischen den Größen  (so wie ich mit 184cm beim 29er zwischen L und XL) und da kannst du, denke ich, problemlos zum M greifen, das passt schon. YT hat die Dinger ja in 2018 extra so aufgestellt, dass man je nach Vorliebe zwischen mehreren Rahmengrössen wählen kann. Da du langen reach magst, ist M also die richtige Wahl.



Hi,
Vielen Dank.
Ich konnte mich, vor ein paar Tagen, auf ein 2017er Capra in S setzen. Dabei kam ich beim Lenken an meine Knie.

Ebenfalls konnte ich ein Pivot Firbebird und ein Santa Cruz Nomad, jeweils beide in M, in Finale Ligure testen.
Reach und Radstand fühlten sich top an.
Demnach habe ich die geometrischen Daten, zumindest, von dem aktuellen Nomad verglichen. Der reach und Radstand stimmen mit einem Capra in M überein! Demnach überlege ich mir eins in M zu bestellen


----------



## OneTrustMan (10. Oktober 2018)

anna1208 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Vielen Dank.
> Ich konnte mich, vor ein paar Tagen, auf ein 2017er Capra in S setzen. Dabei kam ich beim Lenken an meine Knie.
> 
> ...


Lass dich vom Reach am Capra nicht täuschen. Durch den steilen Sitzwinkel hast du eine geringere horizontale Oberrohrlänge.
Die Capras sind nicht wirklich so groß wie man es die Daten vermuten lassen.
Ich sitze auf meinen Jeffsy XL ( 460mm Reach und 50mm Vorbau ) und meinen Capra XXL ( 500mm Reach und 35mm Vorbau )
gefühlt exakt gleich.
Vor kurzem hatte ich jemand mein XXL probe sitzen lassen, der eigentlich ein L bestellen wollte.
Der war so von baff wie klein doch die XXL war. Er meinte er wird wohl ein XL nehmen.

Wenn du die Chance hast ein L probe zu sitzen dann tue es.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Oktober 2018)

Seh ich auch so, mein XXL ist sehr kompakt vom Sitzgefühl. 
Gehe nach der Oberrohrlänge (horizontal virtuell).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (10. Oktober 2018)

Wobei mir das 27,5“ XL perfekt passend vorkam aber das 29“ XL fühlte sich zu groß an...


----------



## OneTrustMan (10. Oktober 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so, mein XXL ist sehr kompakt vom Sitzgefühl.
> Gehe nach der Oberrohrlänge (horizontal virtuell).


Ist mMn sowie so ein komischer Trend das so Viele nur nach dem Reach schauen bei den Größen.
Ich schau immer so.
ETT = tatsächliche Rahmengröße
Stack = Rad Höhe
Radstand = Rad Länge


----------



## anna1208 (11. Oktober 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Lass dich vom Reach am Capra nicht täuschen. Durch den steilen Sitzwinkel hast du eine geringere horizontale Oberrohrlänge.
> Die Capras sind nicht wirklich so groß wie man es die Daten vermuten lassen.
> Ich sitze auf meinen Jeffsy XL ( 460mm Reach und 50mm Vorbau ) und meinen Capra XXL ( 500mm Reach und 35mm Vorbau )
> gefühlt exakt gleich.
> ...



Hi,

Danke. Ich habe jetzt auch nochmal mit YT geschrieben. Sie sagen ebenfalls, dass ich beide Bikes wählen kann... das kleinere wäre eben wendiger, dass andere laufruhiger!
Danke für die Infos! 

Allerdings sagt YT ebenfalls, dass die Bikes überhaupt nicht kompakt sein sollen, sondern eher lang! 

Kann ich denn mein YT auch wieder zurückschicken, wenn es nicht passt?


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Oktober 2018)

anna1208 schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Kann ich denn mein YT auch wieder zurückschicken, wenn es nicht passt?


Klar, aber was dich das kostet hättest du gleich fragen können. Ausserdem merkst du sowas erst, wenn Reifen und Kette schon dreckig geworden sind.

Kompakt im Sinne von Sitzposition. Dass der Radstand recht lang ist, ist ja klar.


----------



## tom3 (15. Oktober 2018)

anna1208 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Danke. Ich habe jetzt auch nochmal mit YT geschrieben. Sie sagen ebenfalls, dass ich beide Bikes wählen kann... das kleinere wäre eben wendiger, dass andere laufruhiger!
> Danke für die Infos!
> ...


----------



## tom3 (15. Oktober 2018)

Hi, hab ein 27,5 in M in Gelsenkirchen. Kannst gern mal Probieren, einfach mal ne PN schreiben!!
Gruß 
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan1970 (17. Oktober 2018)

anna1208 schrieb:


> Kann ich denn mein YT auch wieder zurückschicken, wenn es nicht passt?


Hat bei mir völlig problemlos geklappt.  Hatte das Jeffsy aufgebaut und ein wenig auf der Straße bewegt. Danach wieder penibel gesäubert und eingepackt. Wenige Wochen später bekam ich den Kaufpreis zu 100% zurück.


----------



## einemark (19. Oktober 2018)

Hi zusammen,
Bin auf der Suche nach einen YT Capra CF Pro 27,5 oder 29 im Raum Köln 

MfG


----------



## dia-mandt (20. Oktober 2018)

einemark schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> Bin auf der Suche nach einen YT Capra CF Pro 27,5 oder 29 im Raum Köln
> 
> MfG



Hat sich wohl erledigt


----------



## MarKurte (21. Oktober 2018)

Hatte gestern das Glück ein 29er XXL Capra testen zu dürfen. Ich bin exakt 2m groß und das Fahrrad fühlte sich für mich perfekt an. Fahre derzeit ein 2015er XL Canyon Strive (die neuen Strives sind etwas größer) und das wirkt deutlich kleiner und ich fühle mich Etwas eingeengt. Kann also nicht bestätigen, dass das Capra klein/kompakt ausfällt.

Was ich allerdings bestätigen kann ist, dass es sich deutlich kompakter fährt als ich vermutet habe.


----------



## dia-mandt (21. Oktober 2018)

Das mit den aktuell immer länger werdenden bikes ist eh so ne Sache.
Es steigen Leute von 420mm auf 500mm reach um und sind 175cm groß. Klar denken sie erstmal....geil viel Platz, der heilige Gral etc pp. Nur wenn es dann in steileres Gelände geht, kommen sie nicht mehr ordentlich hinter den Sattel.
Das bike fährt dann sie und nicht sie das bike.
Zugeben würde das aber niemand!
Daher muss man da, so finde ich, ehrlich zu sich selber sein und nicht auf einen Trend aufspringen.
Schaut man sich an, was einem am alten bike stört (zb zu kurz) dann sollte man genau überlegen, wieviel mehr es sein muss. 
Der Reach ist schon die beste Art, verschiedene bikes zu vergleichen. Immerhin weiß man dann, wie groß das bike in Bergabposition/stehend ist.
Da muss man ein sicheres Gefühl haben.
Ich finde es top, dass man hier eine Möglichkeit hat ein bike zum Test anzubieten.
Haben bei mir bis jetzt zwei Personen gemacht.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Oktober 2018)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Hatte gestern das Glück ein 29er XXL Capra testen zu dürfen. Ich bin exakt 2m groß und das Fahrrad fühlte sich für mich perfekt an. Fahre derzeit ein 2015er XL Canyon Strive (die neuen Strives sind etwas größer) und das wirkt deutlich kleiner und ich fühle mich Etwas eingeengt. Kann also nicht bestätigen, dass das Capra klein/kompakt ausfällt.
> 
> Was ich allerdings bestätigen kann ist, dass es sich deutlich kompakter fährt als ich vermutet habe.


Für mich mit 2m könnte es ruhig 2-3cm länger sein. Und einen steileren Sitzwinkel haben, mit dem original Sattel geht das schonmal nicht, habe einen Tundra der ist länger.
Nur zur Warnung an Leute, die über 1m Schrittlänge haben oder gerne hoch sitzen.






PS Fehler korrigiert


----------



## dia-mandt (21. Oktober 2018)

Du meinst ein steileren Sitzwinkel oder? @cxfahrer 
Denn flacher würde ja in noch weniger Sitzhöhe enden....und einer schlechteren Bergaufperformance.


----------



## closed (21. Oktober 2018)

Hi,

irgendwer ein Capra 2018 in XL oder XXL im Raum Stuttgart zum Probesitzen?
Thx


----------



## MarKurte (21. Oktober 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Für mich mit 2m könnte es ruhig 2-3cm länger sein. Und einen steileren Sitzwinkel haben, mit dem original Sattel geht das schonmal nicht, habe einen Tundra der ist länger.
> Nur zur Warnung an Leute, die über 1m Schrittlänge haben oder gerne hoch sitzen.
> 
> PS Fehler korrigiert



Redest du vom Reach?`Gibt es sowas überhaupt?  Das Nukeproof Mega290 hat ja immerhin 1cm mehr


----------



## Maddo22 (26. Oktober 2018)

Hey 

suche jemanden mit einem Tues (neue Geo) Größe M oder L am liebsten beides   in der nähe von Trier.
Bin 1,75m Groß und damit bei YT genau zwischen M und L. Deswegen würde ich gerne mal ne Testfahrt machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Hölli (26. Oktober 2018)

Hello all,

hat jemand im Raum Aachen -Düren-Köln ein YT Capra 2018 27,5" in Gr. M. Am besten die AL Version. Würde den Hocker gerne mal probesitzen, natürlich gegen Naturalien. Danke im Voraus.


----------



## MTB-Hölli (26. Oktober 2018)

Braaaap schrieb:


> @T-R
> Habe das AL Comp 27,5.
> Probesitzen sollte passen, Rest gerne per PN.




In welcher Größe? ist das schon das neue Modell? Könnte ich da mal probesitzen?


----------



## MTB-Hölli (26. Oktober 2018)

An alle Capra 27,5" 2018er Besitzer. Ich bin 176cm groß bei 76 kg. tendiere zum M, habe vorher drei Specialized Enduro (26") in Gr. M gefahren und das war immer top. oder doch lieber L. Ich fahre lieber aktiv und nicht als passiver mitfahrer auf dem Bike.


----------



## OneTrustMan (26. Oktober 2018)

MTB-Hölli schrieb:


> An alle Capra 27,5" 2018er Besitzer. Ich bin 176cm groß bei 76 kg. tendiere zum M, habe vorher drei Specialized Enduro (26") in Gr. M gefahren und das war immer top. oder doch lieber L. Ich fahre lieber aktiv und nicht als passiver mitfahrer auf dem Bike.


Hast du bei deinen Specializeds einen längeren Vorbau verwendet?
Wenn ja kannst du auch eine L fahren mit kurzem Vorbau.


----------



## 2pi (26. Oktober 2018)

Also ich (178cm, SL82-83cm) fahre ein 2018er L und es passt perfekt. Die Sattelstütze ist etwa 3cm ausgezogen.
Die Empfehlung, die man in den Gazetten rauslesen konnte, war: Wenn man aktiv fährt, lieber die größere Größe nehmen, da diese etwas mehr Input erfordert.
Jeffsy 27 fahre ich in M.


----------



## MTB-Hölli (26. Oktober 2018)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Hast du bei deinen Specializeds einen längeren Vorbau verwendet?
> Wenn ja kannst du auch eine L fahren mit kurzem Vorbau.


Habe auf einen kurzen vorbau in 35mm umgerüstet. Kam aber mit dem original vorbau auch zurecht


----------



## martin82 (28. Oktober 2018)

MTB-Hölli schrieb:


> An alle Capra 27,5" 2018er Besitzer. Ich bin 176cm groß bei 76 kg. tendiere zum M, habe vorher drei Specialized Enduro (26") in Gr. M gefahren und das war immer top. oder doch lieber L. Ich fahre lieber aktiv und nicht als passiver mitfahrer auf dem Bike.



Bin 177. Vorher deutlich kürzeres Bike. Jetzt Capra 2018. 27.5 in L. Passt eins A, sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (29. Oktober 2018)

@MTB-Hölli 
Ist das 2018er AL Comp in 27.5 in L.
Kannst gerne Probesitzen kommen. Standort Pulheim. Rest gern per PN


----------



## MTB-Hölli (29. Oktober 2018)

Braaaap schrieb:


> @MTB-Hölli
> Ist das 2018er AL Comp in 27.5 in L.
> Kannst gerne Probesitzen kommen. Standort Pulheim. Rest gern per PN


Kann dir leider keine PN Schreiben. Pulheim ist ja um die Ecke, da würde ich gerne mal vorbeikommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shellfish (3. November 2018)

Moin, 
ich hätte demnächst gerne mal jmd aus Berlin mit nem 27er Jeffsy im M zum Probesitzen (und eher rollen als fahren).  Könnte ggf. ein L mitbringen.

Gruss - Daniel


----------



## Tidi (3. November 2018)

Hat Jemand in
- Magdeburg und Umkreis
- Dresden oder größerer Umkreis in Sachsen in den nächsten zwei Wochen unter der Woche
- dazwischen entlang der A14 - Leipzig, Halle etc.
mal n Jeffsy in L zum proberollen, das wär echt super!!!


----------



## OneTrustMan (3. November 2018)

Tidi schrieb:


> Hat Jemand in Magdeburg oder Dresden (oddr dazwischen) mal n Jeffsy in L zum proberollen, das wär echt super!!!


Jeffsy in 27 XL hier. 
Aber eher Gegend Bautzen, bzw. Kamenz.


----------



## Tidi (3. November 2018)

Ah XL ist leider zu groß für meene zarten 175cm ... hatte n 17er Al One und werd mir nun wohl eins mit Kohlerahmen holen ... da ich das Alte in M mit 60mm Vorbau dann rel. i.O. fand, überlege ich halt, nun ne L zu ordern und mit kurzem Vorbau zu fahren. Aber vorher möcht ich mal wissen, wie es sich "anfühlt".... danke trotzdem!!!!


----------



## OneTrustMan (4. November 2018)

Tidi schrieb:


> Ah XL ist leider zu groß für meene zarten 175cm ... hatte n 17er Al One und werd mir nun wohl eins mit Kohlerahmen holen ... da ich das Alte in M mit 60mm Vorbau dann rel. i.O. fand, überlege ich halt, nun ne L zu ordern und mit kurzem Vorbau zu fahren. Aber vorher möcht ich mal wissen, wie es sich "anfühlt".... danke trotzdem!!!!


Ich mag die kürzeren Vorbauten. Das Lenken fühlt sich direkter an.
Mein XXL Capra hat 40mm mehr Reach als mein Jeffsy doch durch den kürzeren Vorbau sitze ich ziemlich gleich auf beiden Rädern.
Andererseits ist zum Touren fahren ein kurzer Vorbau nicht unbedingt nötig.


----------



## Tidi (4. November 2018)

Ist halt n all for one Bike ... vom Touren vor de Haustüre bis Bikepark muss die Kiste Alled können. 
Dein Gedanke ist genau der Grund, weshalb ich mal L testen möchte - von der Länge her wirds sicher super passen, da ich halt n 60er Vorbau dran hatte, die L jedoch nur Bissl mehr als 20mm länger ist.
Das eigentliche Problem, weshalb ich unbedingt vorher testen möchte - die 150mm Stütze war schon 1-2cm zu lang ausgefahren, dat L Sitzrohr ist aber nochmal satte 30mm länger! 

Hab die Örtlichkeit nochmal etwas ausgeweitet...
- Magdeburg und Umkreis 
- Dresden oder größerer Umkreis in Sachsen in den nächsten zwei Wochen unter der Woche
- dazwischen entlang der A14 - Leipzig, Halle etc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JKAN (6. November 2018)

Servus,

ich suche ein Jeffsy 27,5 Gr. M zum probesitzen.
Raum Ansbach/Nürnberg/WUG/NEA

Vielen Dank


----------



## schnubbi88 (26. November 2018)

Hallo! Hat jemand ein jeffsy 29 in XL im Raum Recklinghausen zum Probesitzen?


----------



## SuperMario0815 (28. November 2018)

Hallo Miteinander,

Ich überlege mir ein capra 27 AL Comp demnächst zu zulegen, sobald verfügbar
Würde natürlich gerne vorher mal Probesitzen. Ich komme aus Darmstadt (Weekend) bzw. Grünstadt (Arbeitswoche) bin 180cm groß und würde gerne L bzw. M Räder ausprobieren.


----------



## dia-mandt (28. November 2018)

SuperMario0815 schrieb:


> Hallo Miteinander,
> 
> Ich überlege mir ein capra 27 AL Comp demnächst zu zulegen, sobald verfügbar
> Würde natürlich gerne vorher mal Probesitzen. Ich komme aus Darmstadt (Weekend) bzw. Grünstadt (Arbeitswoche) bin 180cm groß und würde gerne L bzw. M Räder ausprobieren.



Ich würde mal tippen, dass dir M zu klein sein wird!


----------



## schnubbi88 (5. Dezember 2018)

Hallo nochmal, 
Bin am samstag Nachmittag in Düsseldorf, hat da jemand zufällig ein 29er jeffsy in XL zum Probesitzen? 
Gruß


----------



## Jacoul (16. Dezember 2018)

Servus zusammen,

suche ein 2018er Capra in Größe L und M zum probesitzen.
Tendiere zwar eher zum L aber sicher ist sicher. 
Großraum München.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## buddlersen (25. Dezember 2018)

Sven2811 schrieb:


> Hi,
> suche ein Capra in XL in der Harzer Gegend.
> 
> Gruß
> Sven


Mir geht es genauso, wie ist da der aktuelle Stand?


----------



## CReusch (5. Januar 2019)

Moin Zusammen,

ich hätte ein Capra 27,5 CF in XL. Wohne in der nähe Gießen / Wetzlar / Marburg in Mittelhessen.

Falls jemand mal probefahren will...


----------



## RobertHausmann (5. Januar 2019)

Hi,
ich suche ein Jeffsy 27 Größe L zum Probesitzen, Gegend Nürnberg, Fürth


----------



## [email protected] (11. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
suche ein Capra 29 CF (160 oder 170mm Variante ist egal), Größe L zum Probe sitzen.
Im Bereich zwischen Koblenz, Frankfurt, Heidelberg, Kaiserslautern.

Edit: Hat sich mittlerweile erledigt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikemaniac (22. Januar 2019)

Sali

Falls mal Jemand was in der (Ost-)Schweiz oder Grenzgebiet Österreich sucht:
Jeffsy Pro Race 29 L und Capra Pro Race 2017 in M zum Probesitzen in Rorschach, Kanton SG, Schweiz


----------



## Stocke51 (28. Januar 2019)

Servus,

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Capra Größe M oder L zum Probesitzen nähe Passau.


----------



## Cherry (31. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Capra 29 (CF Pro) in L / XL zur Probefahrt.
Komme aus der Ulmer Region, würde 100 km Fahrt in Kauf nehmen.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## benni181 (6. Februar 2019)

Hallo kommt jemand aus der rhoen grabfeld gegen und würde mich mal mit seinen jeffsy oder capra fahren lassen?


----------



## Richi2511 (6. Februar 2019)

Hallo YT-Besitzer, ich würde sehr gerne ein 2018er Capra in XL/27" probesitzen, egal ob AL oder CF. 
Gegend: ganz Baden-Württemberg 
Würde mich natürlich erkenntlich zeigen....
Danke


----------



## aibeekey (12. Februar 2019)

Gibt es wen aus Innsbruck, der sich ein 2019er Jeffsy 29 in L, XL oder XXL bestellt hat und mich damit Mal ne runde fahren lassen würde (wenn der Schnee Mal wieder weg ist)?


----------



## Jacoul (13. Februar 2019)

Servus aus München! Hat denn in meiner Nähe schon jemand ein 19er Jeffsy in Größe L?? 27,5 und 29 Würde ich beides gerne mal Probesitzen. Kann im Gegenzug mein Capra ltd in M mitbringen.


----------



## Rouven10 (18. Februar 2019)

Servus, suche ein Tues ab 2018 in XL zum Probesitzen, Raum Kaiserslautern Mannheim Karlsruhe. Bitte PN

Danke


----------



## pat. (19. Februar 2019)

Erstmal ein HALLO in die Runde!
Fährt hier jmd. zufällig schon ein 2019er Jeffsy 27 CF Pro Race in Größe L?

Würde mich gern einmal draufsetzen, bevor ich diese Summe investieren sollte. 

Bevorzugt wäre die Gegend um Mannheim, Heidelberg. 

Thx.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydive93 (19. Februar 2019)

suche ein jeffsy 27 Vorjahresmodell buw aktuelles al in Größe S zum Probesitzen 
 Raum Regensburg


----------



## LimiT582 (21. Februar 2019)

Hi,

suche in München das aktuelle YT Jeffsy Rahmengröße L und Canyon Strive / Spectral / Torque Modelljahr 2018, Rahmengröße L zum Probesitzen.
Körpergröße 181 cm, Einsatzbereich all-Mountain / Enduro. 

Danke!!
Viele Grüße
Ingo


----------



## GuAnDi (22. Februar 2019)

Hey ihr da draußen 
da ich mir demnächst ein neues Bike holen möchte würde ich gerne das 
*YT Jeffsy 29 *
Probefahren / sitzen.
Gibts im Raum Stuttgart einen Nutzer bei dem ich mal auf ein Bier vorbei schauen könnte.

Gruß
GuAnDi


----------



## dynamixx0815 (26. Februar 2019)

Hey, falls jemand ne Probefahrt machen möchte, biete ich folgendes an:

Landkreis: *Offenburg / Emmendingen / Freiburg * 
Bike: *YT CAPRA 27 CF Pro Race M (2019, black)
*
Einfach PM an mich.


----------



## chr0815 (27. Februar 2019)

dynamixx0815 schrieb:


> Hey, falls jemand ne Probefahrt machen möchte, biete ich folgendes an:
> 
> Landkreis: *Offenburg / Emmendingen / Freiburg *
> Bike: *YT CAPRA 27 CF Pro Race M (2019, black)
> ...



Gerne aber leider etwas weit weg  . 
Aber Frage nebenbei, wie groß bist du ? Und was für ne SL hast du?
Bin 167 mit SL von 76. Habe Angst das S zu kurz für mich ist :/ Bei M müsste ich die Sattelstütze tauschen da 150mm zu lang sind


----------



## dynamixx0815 (1. März 2019)

chr0815 schrieb:


> Gerne aber leider etwas weit weg  .
> Aber Frage nebenbei, wie groß bist du ? Und was für ne SL hast du?
> Bin 167 mit SL von 76. Habe Angst das S zu kurz für mich ist :/ Bei M müsste ich die Sattelstütze tauschen da 150mm zu lang sind


Ich bin 168 und habe SL 78 und bei mir passt die Sattelstütze perfekt bei der Rahmengröße M. 
Das einzige knappe ist halt die Überstandshöhe! Bei komplett abgesenkter Sattelstütze stehe ich mit beiden Füßen sicher auf der Erde, aber falls ich nach vorne vom Sattel rutsche, gleite ich dann früher oder später auf den Kronjuwelen dem Lenker entgegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LucTonnere (7. März 2019)

Hallo - fährt hier jemand ein 2018er/19er Capra mit 29 in L oder XL im Raum Trier, Rheinland-Pfalz und würde mich mal Probe sitzen lassen? Ich bin 1,83m mit SL 83 cm und schwanke zwischen L und XL. Danke!


----------



## summerseason456 (7. März 2019)

Servus, hat jemand aus dem Großraum München ein *2019er Capra 29" Al Base in XL* für mich zum Proberollen? Bitte PN


----------



## MarKurte (7. März 2019)

LucTonnere schrieb:


> Hallo - fährt hier jemand ein 2018er/19er Capra mit 29 in L oder XL im Raum Trier, Rheinland-Pfalz und würde mich mal Probe sitzen lassen? Ich bin 1,83m mit SL 83 cm und schwanke zwischen L und XL. Danke!


Ich habe ab nächster Woche eins in XXL nahe Cochem  Aber für 1,83m ist das natürlich etwas groß.

Edit: Doch erst Ende März. Danke YT


----------



## pat. (17. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
Probesitzen ab sofort in 67117 mit YT Jeffsy 27 CF Pro Race in L möglich.


----------



## sommer (17. März 2019)

fortysix_VRl46 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Probesitzen ab sofort in 67117 mit YT Jeffsy 27 CF Pro Race in L möglich.


Bei welcher Körpergröße fährst Du denn den L Rahmen? Interessiere mich für das 29er und stehe mit 174cm genau zwischen den Größen.


----------



## pat. (17. März 2019)

sommer schrieb:


> Bei welcher Körpergröße fährst Du denn den L Rahmen? Interessiere mich für das 29er und stehe mit 174cm genau zwischen den Größen.



ich bin 181 cm 
Bist du auch dem 29"hype verfallen?


----------



## sommer (17. März 2019)

fortysix_VRl46 schrieb:


> ich bin 181 cm
> Bist du auch dem 29"hype verfallen?


Ich fühle mich auf 27.5 eigentlich sauwohl. Nach drei Jahren auf einem Remedy, mit dem ich übrigens sehr zufrieden war, will ich einfach mal wieder etwas Neues antesten. Vielleicht melde ich mich mal wg. Probesitzen, komme ab und an nach LU.


----------



## andreas30785 (24. März 2019)

Hallo suche aktuelle YT Capra 27,5 Zoll zur Probefahrt in M oder L
Raum Magdeburg bzw. Sachsen Anhalt

Danke


----------



## Tidi (24. März 2019)

Leider nur n 18er Jeffsy27 ...


----------



## elredne (27. März 2019)

Hallo Community ich suche auch einen YT Jeffsy Fahrer 29" 2019 in Größe M der mich kurz probe fahren lässt. Ich selbst komme aus der Umgebung von Ulm. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barmann72 (29. März 2019)

Hallo YT-Besitzer und Sympathieträger,

ich suche im Raum M die Gelegenheit ein Capra 29 aus 2018 od. 2019 in Größe L oder XL Probe zu sitzen.
Und hat schon jemand ein Jeffsy 29 aus 2019 in Gr. M im Münchner Raum, auf das sich eine Freundin mal setzten dürfte?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Bunnyhopper (12. April 2019)

Hallo liebe YT'ler,

Jemand mit einem Jeffsy '29 in XXL (alternativ auch Capra) im Münchner Raum, der mich mal Probesitzen lassen würde ?
Würde mich sehr freuen und mir die Kaufentscheidung deutlich erleichtern.

Danke schon mal


----------



## Spalthammer (13. April 2019)

Falls jemand in der Pfalz gerne einmal eine Proberunde drehen möchte, einfach melden.
Jeffsy 29er 2019 XXL.


----------



## Stubenkueken (14. April 2019)

Mahlzeit...
Ich suche nen jeffsy 27 und 29 in Größe L, aus aktueller Baureihe (2019) im Raum owl zum probesitzen


----------



## schnubbi88 (14. April 2019)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> Falls jemand in der Pfalz gerne einmal eine Proberunde drehen möchte, einfach melden.
> Jeffsy 29er 2019 XXL.


Welche Maße hast du und wie passt es dir ? Die Pfalz ist leider zu weit weg ...


----------



## michi the 3rd (20. April 2019)

Vielleicht meldet sich ja jemand:

Raum München
Jeffsy 27 in L

Würde auch ein kleines Dankeschön mitbringen.


----------



## schnubbi88 (4. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen! 
Gibt es hier Besitzer eines 2019er Jeffsy 29 in XXL im Ruhrgebiet? Würde das sehr gerne gegen ne Kiste  Bier  einmal kurz proberollen  
Bin nämlich noch am grübeln, ob es ein orbea Rallon oder das jeffsy  werden soll...
Danke!!!


----------



## gise1968 (8. Mai 2019)

Fährt jemand im Raum München ein Jeffsy 29 in XXL! Da ich 195 cm bin, würde ich gerne schauen, ob das Bike zu meiner größe passt.
Ich würde mich sehr über eine Probefahrt freuen!

Danke!

Reinhard


----------



## whitenoise (10. Mai 2019)

Moin, ich würde gerne ein Jeffsy 29 testen, sowohl L als auch XL. Am besten wäre das im Rheinland (Düsseldorf, Köln, Neuss, Mönchengladbach, Krefeld) oder evtl. in Essen. Würde auch nen 6er oder ein paar Clif Bars als symbolisches Dankeschön mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuidoM (12. Mai 2019)

Da die Post letzte Woche kam, könnte ich ein Jeffsy 29 CF pro Race in „M“ im Kölner Westen anbieten


----------



## denyoman (16. Mai 2019)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> Falls jemand in der Pfalz gerne einmal eine Proberunde drehen möchte, einfach melden. Jeffsy 29er 2019 XXL.



Hi Spalthammer - verlockend... Suche eigentlich ein *Capra* - jetzt muss ich mal die Maße vergleichen... Ich habe [email protected] Gruß aus *Karlsruhe*


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Mai 2019)

193: XXL beim Capra 29.
Ich hab es mit 200/100, ich finde es etwas knapp, sowohl von Sitzhöhe als auch vom Reach. Also keinesfalls lang, aber eben auch kein verspieltes 27.5er.


----------



## Jacoul (16. Mai 2019)

michi the 3rd schrieb:


> Vielleicht meldet sich ja jemand:
> 
> Raum München
> Jeffsy 27 in L
> ...



Meins kommt laut DHL morgen an. Wenn du noch Interesse hast, können wir uns mal treffen. Wäre in Garching. PN an mich, falls du magst.


----------



## michi the 3rd (18. Mai 2019)

Servus Jacoul!

Danke für dein Angebot!!!

Ich habe mich mittlerweile für ein anderes Fahrrad entschieden.

Merce nomoi!

LG,
Michi


----------



## Schurik- (22. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
würde gerne ein Capra 27" 2019 am Bodensee brobefahren. Umkreis Friedrichshafen, Lindau oder Ravensburg. 
Wer jemand da eine Fahrt anbieten würde wäre es super. 
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigpad04 (22. Mai 2019)

TobiLeu schrieb:


> Wenn jemand in Stuttgart das Jeffsy in XL testen möchte, dann kann ich da weiterhelfen...
> 
> @dirk75 ist zu weit für dich oder?


Guten Tag TobiLeu,
Ist dein Angebot noch gültig?, wohne nämlich auch in Stuttgart..?


----------



## flitzomat (15. Juni 2019)

gise1968 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand im Raum München ein Jeffsy 29 in XXL! Da ich 195 cm bin, würde ich gerne schauen, ob das Bike zu meiner größe passt.
> Ich würde mich sehr über eine Probefahrt freuen!
> 
> Danke!
> ...



Und? Bist du fündig geworden?
Had die gleiche Größe und bin auch in München. Thx.


----------



## baconcookie (1. Juli 2019)

Hi Zusammen, Suche im Raum Bonn +ca 100km umkreis ein jeffsy/capra in XL 27.5er zum kurzen testen


----------



## vollesRohr (1. Juli 2019)

Kann ein 2019ner CF PRO als 29er im Raum DD anbieten.


----------



## whitenoise (2. Juli 2019)

nvm


----------



## DaveGo (5. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

Würde gerne ein yt capra in L probefahren. wenn möglich von 2019.

Komme aus Köln.

Bringe natürlich was als Entlohnung mit 

Grüße


----------



## DaveGo (5. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

Hat jemand ein capra Größe L zum Probefahren da?

Komme aus köln!

Rine Entlohnung gibt es natürlich auch.

Grüße!


----------



## dragonjackson (8. Juli 2019)

Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, ist Probefahren in der YT Zentrale nicht mehr möglich. Auf Glemmride & Co. Events mit tlw. 4h Wartezeit habe ich kein Bock. 
Gibt es jemand, der ein Decoy D) in L im "Süden" zur Probefahrt hat... (bin im Außendienst und könnte mir das Einrichten - Homebase ist Großraum München)

EDIT: Es geht wohl doch bei YT probezufahren


*BENÖTIGE ICH EINEN TERMIN, UM EIN YT BIKE PROBE ZU FAHREN?*
Mach einen Termin mit uns!
Wer die Gelegenheit nutzen will, sich vor dem Kauf einmal auf‘s Bike zu setzen, um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen oder weil die Größenwahl schwer fällt, der kann das bei uns in Forchheim tun: Allerdings nur nach Absprache und mit Terminvereinbarung.
Bitte hab Verständnis dafür, dass wir uns sehr strikt an diese Regel halten, damit kein anderer Kunde benachteiligt wird – Fairness geht vor.
Kontaktiere uns dazu per Telefon unter +49 (0) 9191 7363050 oder schreibe uns über das Kontakt-Formular.
Bitte beachte, dass es leider nicht möglich ist, das Bike mit auf eine Tour zu nehmen. Es kann lediglich auf unserem Firmengelände Probe gefahren werden.


----------



## zmitti (9. Juli 2019)

Gibt es im Raum KH/MZ/AZ/F jemand mit nem 2019er Jeffsy XL? Am Liebsten CF PRO RACE......wäre klasse!!!


----------



## Schuffa87 (11. Juli 2019)

Gibt es in/um 76855/76187 jemanden mit M oder L YT Decoy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trey (6. August 2019)

Gibt es jemanden im größeren Umkreis von Bonn, der ein YT Capra/Jeffsy 29 XXL besitzt bei dem ich gegen was kühles Blondes mal Probesitzen darf?


----------



## troymclure (7. August 2019)

Gibt es jemanden im Raum München mit einem Decoy in XXL? Alternativ Capra. Würde gerne kurz Probe sitzen ob ich mit dem Reach klar komme.


----------



## Mr.Snuffer (11. August 2019)

Vielleicht meldet sich ja jemand

Raum Freiburg bis Stuttgart
Jeffsy 2019er in 27,5 in M oder L

Würde auch ein kleines Dankeschön mitbringen!


----------



## Tobsen20 (12. August 2019)

Kann im Raum Jena,Erfurt Weimar (Thüringen) Probefahrt anbieten. Jeffsy MK2 in 29“ L und 27,5“ in M. 

Bei Interesse melden


----------



## Theees (18. August 2019)

Ich probiers auch nochmal 

Suche ein Jeffsy 29 im Raum 51XXX (Oberbergischer Kreis) oder Köln, Olpe, ... für eine Vergleichsfahrt zu meinem aktuellen Enduro 

Gruß Thies


----------



## heilmaenner (21. August 2019)

Hi.
Gibt es im Rhein-Main-Gebiet (insbesondere Raum Frankfurt) jemanden mit einem Decoy in XL oder XXL? Würde mich gerne mal draufsetzen. Bringe auch n Sixxer-Bier zum Dank mit


----------



## Paulk86 (8. September 2019)

Hallo, 
Wäre hier jemand aus Freiburg bereit mich auf einem Capra 29er in xl mal probesitzen zu lassen. 
Gruß Paul


----------



## TobbyK (10. September 2019)

Hallo! Fährt hier jemand in der Nähe von Bayreuth, im Oberallgäu oder im Chiemgau ein Jeffsy 27.5 oder 29 mit ca. 180 Körpergroesse? Würde mich sehr drüber freuen mal ne Runde damit zu drehen. Bier geht auf mich!


----------



## fuerstfanta (18. September 2019)

Hallo! Ich will auch mitspielen,... hat jemand zwischen Saarland und Rhein-Main-Gebiet ein Jeffsy 27.5 in M oder L zum Testen!?!?!? Gibt momentan keine Testtage mehr von YT und ich müsste mich im Oktober entscheiden, welches neue Dienstfahrrad ich nächstes Jahr fahren möchte,... Danke vorab... 
Grüße
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seebsen (19. September 2019)

Servus,

Gibt es jemanden in Forchheim (Sitz von YT, leider haben sie im Showroom nur Größe L zurzeit) bzw. im nahen Umkreis mit einem 29er YT Capra in XL/XXL? Würde sehr gerne mal Probe sitzen.
Danke im Voraus!

Grüße


----------



## mmo2 (25. September 2019)

Biete Jeffsy 2017er AL Version in 29" und M zum Probesitzen an...Raum Ludwigsburg
Da die aktuelle Alu Geometrie noch die gleiche ist.......


----------



## RaceKing79 (27. September 2019)

Servus Leute, 
Komme aus dem Kreis Göppingen 73xxx. Das liegt zwischen Ulm/ Stuttgart. 
Würde sehr gerne mal ein 29er Capra in L testfahren zur Entscheidungsfindung. 
Würde mich über ein paar Antworten freuen ;-)


----------



## Woldi88 (1. Oktober 2019)

Gibt es jemanden in der Nähe von Marburg
mit einem Capra in XL von 2018/19, auf dem man mal Probesitzen könnte ?


----------



## Zebaschtian06 (9. Oktober 2019)

Moin Leute,

Hätte jemand vlt das aktuelle jeffsy oder capra zum test im raum Baden-Württemberg oder Bayern da? 

Grüße Sebastian


----------



## Spalthammer (9. Oktober 2019)

Zebaschtian06 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> Hätte jemand vlt das aktuelle jeffsy oder capra zum test im raum Baden-Württemberg oder Bayern da?
> 
> Grüße Sebastian


Hallo Sebastian,
ich glaube die gewünschte Größe wäre noch interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zebaschtian06 (9. Oktober 2019)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> Hallo Sebastian,
> ich glaube die gewünschte Größe wäre noch interessant.


Ups sorry, 
Größe s oder m 
Reifen eher 27,5


----------



## seebsen (22. Oktober 2019)

Hab nun ein Capra 29 AL Comp in XL, kann gerne im Garten Probe gesessen und gefahren werden hier in Forchheim (Sitz von YT, in ihrem Showroom haben sie bislang nur die Größen L vorhanden). Bei Interesse einfach melden!
LG


----------



## Skydive93 (26. Oktober 2019)

Suche im Raum Kelheim / Regensburg eine Möglichkeit ein Jeffsy 27 oder 29 in L Probe zu rollen. Am besten wäre natürlich das aktuelle Modell.
Würde mein Jeffsy 27 in M und  mitbringen


----------



## heilmaenner (28. Oktober 2019)

heilmaenner schrieb:


> Hi.
> Gibt es im Rhein-Main-Gebiet (insbesondere Raum Frankfurt) jemanden mit einem Decoy in XL oder XXL? Würde mich gerne mal draufsetzen. Bringe auch n Sixxer-Bier zum Dank mit


Ich biete mein Decoy CF Pro in XXL in Frankfurt/Main zum Probesitzen an. Zum Vergleich: Ich bin 1,93m groß mit SL 92cm.


----------



## maxl188 (2. November 2019)

Servus,
meine Freundin will ein Decoy kaufen und wir sind unsicher ob in Small oder Medium.
Sie ist 1,63m groß und fährt sonst ein Canyon Spectral in Small. 
Die Jungs von YT meinten, dass ein Decoy in Medium besser sein könnte, aber im Showroom in Forchheim haben sie leider gerade keines.

Ist hier jemand, im Raum Süd / Ost oder Nord-Bayern, wo wir mal ein Decoy in Medium probesitzen könnten?

Tausend Dank vorab!


----------



## tokiido (2. November 2019)

Würde auch gerne mal ein Decoy in M probsitzen/fahren. Um Erfurt/ Nordhausen  wäre klasse !! bzw. Raum Thüringen wenn es nicht ganz so weit weg ist ….

Danke


----------



## bestbuyjens (3. November 2019)

Ich möchte mir ein Decoy zulegen, bin aber bez. der Rahmengröße unsicher. Hat jemand in Norddeutschland (Hamburg) ein Decoy in L oder XL zum Probesitzen?
Ich bin 187 cm groß und müsste nach YT ein XL nehmen. Mir ist aber Handling wichtig und frage mich ob L nicht besser ist (aktuell fahre ich ein Radon Swoop in L).


----------



## cxfahrer (3. November 2019)

Mit 1,87 kannst auch XXL nehmen.


----------



## 4Stroke (3. November 2019)

bestbuyjens schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir ein Decoy zulegen, bin aber bez. der Rahmengröße unsicher. Hat jemand in Norddeutschland (Hamburg) ein Decoy in L oder XL zum Probesitzen?
> Ich bin 187 cm groß und müsste nach YT ein XL nehmen. Mir ist aber Handling wichtig und frage mich ob L nicht besser ist (aktuell fahre ich ein Radon Swoop in L).



Bei 187cm ist eines schon klar: L ist dir zu klein!


----------



## bestbuyjens (3. November 2019)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Bei 187cm ist eines schon klar: L ist dir zu klein!


Das ist eindeutig...  Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HenkP85 (24. November 2019)

Bin 183 mit 85cm Schritthöhe und denke ebenfalls über das YT Decoy in L nach. Bin da ziemlich auf der Grenze für die Empfehlung und mag es lieber etwas verspielter. 
Was sagen die Decoy Besitzer? Eher L oder XL? Gibt es eventuell jemanden im Raum Köln/Bergisch Gladbach bei dem ich mal aufsitzen könnte. Hatte schon eine Begegnung mit einem Pro Race aber mich nicht getraut ihn anzuhalten um zu fragen.


----------



## SchneidiS (15. Dezember 2019)

Suche ein aktuelles Jeffsy 29 in Größe L zum probefahren. Raum BC, UL, RV oder SIG
Grüße Stefan


----------



## s´Michl (18. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde auch gerne mal das Decoy Probefahren im Raum Freiburg oder Heidelberg
Gibt es da jmd? Bin 1,81 m groß


----------



## Donnerbolzen (18. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,
ich bin 176cm groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 83 cm und möchte mir ein Jeffsy 29 CF MK 2 zulegen.
Bin mir aber bei der Rahmengröße nicht sicher.
"M" oder "L" ??
Mein altes Jeffsy CF 29 MK 1 hatte in "M" gut gepasst.
Gibt es jemanden im Raum Mainz/Bad Kreuznach/Neustadt Weinstraße bei dem ich ein Jeffsy CF 29 in "L" Probesitzen (rollen) könnte?
Würde bei Interesse ein Capra CF 29 MK 2 in "L" mitbringen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Arno


----------



## Kotzekatze (18. Dezember 2019)

Jemand mit einem Jeffsy 27 im Raum 66xxx (Saarland / Rheinland-Pfalz)?
Weiß nicht, ob ich XL oder XXL nehmen soll.
Bin 1,88m groß & Schrittlänge 89cm.

Gruß


----------



## Spalthammer (19. Dezember 2019)

Kotzekatze schrieb:


> Jemand mit einem Jeffsy 27 im Raum 66xxx (Saarland / Rheinland-Pfalz)?
> Weiß nicht, ob ich XL oder XXL nehmen soll.
> Bin 1,88m groß & Schrittlänge 89cm.
> 
> Gruß


Ich fahre ein aktuelles Jeffsy in XXL.
Ist zwar ein 29'er aber das spielt für das Probesitzen ja keine Rolle.
Ich wohne in 67466 Lambrecht (Pfälzerwald).
Kannst gerne vorbei kommen.


----------



## Oberflitsch (20. Dezember 2019)

Hallo, ich würde gerne ein Decoy in M oder L probefahren. Ich komme aus Köln. Es wäre toll, wenn es in der Nähe eine Möglichkeit gäbe....
Gerne auch Eure Erfahrung zur Wahl der Größe. Ich bin 179 SL 86. Grüße


----------



## 4Stroke (25. Dezember 2019)

Oberflitsch schrieb:


> Hallo, ich würde gerne ein Decoy in M oder L probefahren. Ich komme aus Köln. Es wäre toll, wenn es in der Nähe eine Möglichkeit gäbe....
> Gerne auch Eure Erfahrung zur Wahl der Größe. Ich bin 179 SL 86. Grüße



Definitiv kein M bei 179cm. Wäre zu klein.
Siehe auch yt "whats your size".


----------



## Kotzekatze (6. Januar 2020)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein aktuelles Jeffsy in XXL.
> Ist zwar ein 29'er aber das spielt für das Probesitzen ja keine Rolle.
> Ich wohne in 67466 Lambrecht (Pfälzerwald).
> Kannst gerne vorbei kommen.



Dankeschön, hab mich jetzt blind für XL entschieden. 188cm, 88SL sollte wohl ziemlich genau für XL passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukke27 (12. Januar 2020)

Guten Abend , 
Ich suche eine Aktuelleres Capra 27,5 in Größe L zum Probefahren 
Bin 1,78cm groß mit einer schrittlänge von 81cm und mir unsicher ob M oder L passen würde 
Komme aus dem Raum Wuppertal und es sich findet ein Rad wo ich mich mal drauf setzten kann .
lg


----------



## 4Stroke (12. Januar 2020)

lukke27 schrieb:


> Guten Abend ,
> Ich suche eine Aktuelleres Capra 27,5 in Größe L zum Probefahren
> Bin 1,78cm groß mit einer schrittlänge von 81cm und mir unsicher ob M oder L passen würde
> Komme aus dem Raum Wuppertal und es sich findet ein Rad wo ich mich mal drauf setzten kann .
> lg



Bei 178cm ganz klar L.
M wird dir zu klein sein. 
Empfiehlt auch YT.


----------



## lukke27 (12. Januar 2020)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Bei 178cm ganz klar L.
> M wird dir zu klein sein.
> Empfiehlt auch YT.


Ja genau so habe ich es auch gelesen, die bedenken die ich habe durch meine kurzen Beine ist das längere sitzrohr im vgl. zum canyon torque was ich schon M probe gefahren bin.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (12. Januar 2020)

lukke27 schrieb:


> Guten Abend ,
> Ich suche eine Aktuelleres Capra 27,5 in Größe L zum Probefahren
> Bin 1,78cm groß mit einer schrittlänge von 81cm und mir unsicher ob M oder L passen würde
> Komme aus dem Raum Wuppertal und es sich findet ein Rad wo ich mich mal drauf setzten kann .
> lg


Größe L passt.
Ich selbst bin 177 cm groß / mit einer Schrittlänge von 83cm und fahre das Capra in L.
Die 150er Sattelstütze ist ca. 5,5cm aus dem Sattelrohr gezogen (siehe Foto).
Bei einer 81er Schrittlänge passt es also auch noch.


----------



## lukke27 (12. Januar 2020)

Ahh perfekt 
dann sollte das ja alle mal passen..


----------



## bgsmooth (13. April 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei 196 ist dir XL zu klein - habe ein XXL bei 200 und es ist eher kompakt als groß! Dürfte keinen Zentimeter kleiner sein! (Leipzig)



@cxfahrer : Ich bin noch recht neu hier und kann dir leider keine PN schreiben deswegen hier:

Besitzt du aktuell noch das Capra in XXL? Ich kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden welche Größe ich wählen soll 

Wenn du das Capra in XXL noch hast und noch in Leipzig wohnst - können wir dann vielleicht einen Weg finden das ich mich mal drauf setzen und paar Meter rollen kann? Ich wäre dir üüüübelst Dankbar!

Ansonsten für alle anderen: Ich suche ein Capra in XL oder XXL im Raum Leipzig zum Probe sitzen/fahren ✌?

Grüße Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drfloyd (14. April 2020)

Bin aus Köln und habe ein Tues in XXL aus 2020.


----------



## Mo_itz (16. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mir gerne ein Jeffsy CF Pro kaufen.
Laufradgröße bin ich noch etwas unentschlossen.

Ich bin ca. 184cm groß/Schrittlänge ca. 86cm.
Laut Homepage liege ich damit genau zwischen Größe L und XL.
Gestern bin ich das Jeffsy aus 2018 in L von einem Freund gefahren, was mir gut gepasst hat.
Leider ist das ja mit der neuen Geometrie nicht mehr ganz vergleichbar.

Hat jemand im Raum Landau i.d. Pfalz/Neustadt ein Jeffsy in Größe L oder XL, das ich probefahren könnte?

Grüße

Mo


----------



## Donnerbolzen (16. April 2020)

Mo_itz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich würde mir gerne ein Jeffsy CF Pro kaufen.
> Laufradgröße bin ich noch etwas unentschlossen.
> ...


Hallo Mo,
ich hatte mit 176cm /83cm ähnliches Problem.
Altes Jeffsy 29 in M hat super gepasst.
Neues Modell war mir in M zu klein.
Fahre das Jeffsy 29 nun in der Rahmengröße L mit einem 40er Vorbau.
Bei deiner Größe und Schrittlänge würde ich zu XL greifen.
Ich wohne in der Nähe von 55232 Alzey.


----------



## flip_4 (17. April 2020)

Mo_itz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich würde mir gerne ein Jeffsy CF Pro kaufen.
> Laufradgröße bin ich noch etwas unentschlossen.
> ...



Fahre das 2019er Jeffsy 27.5 in L bei ca. 173-175. Bei deiner Größe würde ich bei 27.5 das XL empfehlen.


----------



## DH-Corn (17. April 2020)

Mo_itz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich würde mir gerne ein Jeffsy CF Pro kaufen.
> Laufradgröße bin ich noch etwas unentschlossen.
> ...



Habe die gleichen Maße wie du und das Jeffsy in XL genommen. Ist letzt Woche gekommen und ich könnte nicht glücklicher sein. Wohne leider in MUC, bissl weit zum Probe fahren


----------



## chris_at (1. Mai 2020)

Hi,

Hat zufällig schon jemand in OÖ ein Izzo in L das man mal probieren könnte?
Testevents sind ja erst mal noch länger keine


----------



## Donnerbolzen (1. Mai 2020)

Sorry falscher Chat


----------



## CollectiveFan (9. Mai 2020)

Edit am 20.06.20: Nicht mehr aktuell! Aber danke..

Hallo zusammen! Habe das Thema durchsucht aber trotz zahlreicher Nachfragen kein „Angebot“ von einem *Jeffsy* Besitzer *in Köln* gesehen.

Gibt es jemanden bei dem ich ein 29er oder 27,5er Jeffsy in Rahmengröße XL oder XXL Probesitzen dürfte? Bierchen ist Ehrensache! Würde mir wirklich weiterhelfen! Danke und Grüße!

Größe: 187 cm
Schrittlänge: 87 cm


----------



## Ben18 (9. Mai 2020)

Hallo hat jemand ein Yt Capra al comp 29 2018 in Größe L? Ich würde gerne mal eins Probefahren....
Ich wohne zwischen Ulm und Biberach


----------



## Reddeadhand (7. Juni 2020)

Servus, 
Hat jemand das Jeffsy 29 in XXL im Raum Nürnberg und würde mich mal Probefahren lassen? 

Hab zwar nen Termin bei YT aber die Wartezeit ist ewig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seebsen (7. Juni 2020)

Reddeadhand schrieb:


> Servus,
> Hat jemand das Jeffsy 29 in XXL im Raum Nürnberg und würde mich mal Probefahren lassen?
> 
> Hab zwar nen Termin bei YT aber die Wartezeit ist ewig...



Glaub im Showroom haben sie eh nur Größe L oder? Hab nur ein 2019er Capra in XL in Forchheim anzubieten. ?


----------



## Traveller91 (15. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Hat zufällig einer von euch ein Jeffsy in L auf das ich mich mal drauf setzen kann?

Komme aus dem Raum Bodensee.

Danke schon mal vorab.


----------



## flitzomat (19. Juni 2020)

Reddeadhand schrieb:


> Servus,
> Hat jemand das Jeffsy 29 in XXL im Raum Nürnberg und würde mich mal Probefahren lassen?
> 
> Hab zwar nen Termin bei YT aber die Wartezeit ist ewig...



Also falls du mal nach München kommst könnte ich dir eine Probefahrt in XXL anbieten.


----------



## DH-Corn (19. Juni 2020)

flitzomat schrieb:


> Also falls du mal nach München kommst könnte ich dir eine Probefahrt in XXL anbieten.



Ich nen 27,5 in XL, auch in MUC


----------



## OskoparM (20. Juni 2020)

Hallo, hat zufällig jemand schon ein Izzo im Raum Südniedersachsen/Ostwestfalen? VG Kolja


----------



## Insomnia- (20. Juni 2020)

CollectiveFan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Habe das Thema durchsucht aber trotz zahlreicher Nachfragen kein „Angebot“ von einem *Jeffsy* Besitzer *in Köln* gesehen.
> 
> Gibt es jemanden bei dem ich ein 29er oder 27,5er Jeffsy in Rahmengröße XL oder XXL Probesitzen dürfte? Bierchen ist Ehrensache! Würde mir wirklich weiterhelfen! Danke und Grüße!
> 
> ...


 Hab ein 27.5 Xl im
Bergheimer Raum


----------



## CollectiveFan (20. Juni 2020)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Hab ein 27.5 Xl im
> Bergheimer Raum


Ich danke dir, hat sich aber mittlerweile erledigt! Beste Grüße!


----------



## Tomster1979 (29. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich interessiere mich für ein Capra Pro Race.
Würde gerne mal auf einem Bike in Größe M Probe sitzen ( bin 1,72 SL 82 ), bevor ich mich final entscheide. 27,5 oder 29 wäre erst mal egal. 
Komme aus dem Raum Frankfurt/M

Grüße Tom


----------



## vollesRohr (30. Juni 2020)

mit 82er SL kannste L fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomster1979 (30. Juni 2020)

vollesRohr schrieb:


> mit 82er SL kannste L fahren.



das würde bestimmt funktionieren.
Der Reach mit um die 460 ist mir dann aber doch zu viel . Meine anderen beiden bikes Liegen auch so bei 435 und damit fühle ich mich wohl


----------



## vollesRohr (30. Juni 2020)

Hast aber auf dem M die Stütze weit draußen und der Stack ist niedriger. Kannst ja beim L nen kürzeren Vorbau montieren und den Sattel weiter vorschieben. Ich kann dieses "Angst" vor mehr Reach auch nicht verstehen. Komme auch von nem 2014ner Genius in der M und 435mm Reach.


----------



## Tomster1979 (30. Juni 2020)

vollesRohr schrieb:


> Hast aber auf dem M die Stütze weit draußen und der Stack ist niedriger. Kannst ja beim L nen kürzeren Vorbau montieren und den Sattel weiter vorschieben. Ich kann dieses "Angst" vor mehr Reach auch nicht verstehen. Komme auch von nem 2014ner Genius in der M und 435mm Reach.



ok wenn das beim Capra so ist mit der weit ausgezogenen Stütze , sollte ich zumindest L mal Probe sitzen. Bei meinem Canyon Neuron Gr. m ist die 150er Sattelstütze Bis auf 1,5cm eingeschoben , also absolut perfekt. Bei meinem Kenevo ähnlich.
Die Angst vor zu viel Reach rührt daher , daß mir damals  ein Strive in der falschen, größeren Rahmengrösse geliefert wurde. Die 450mm Reach haben sich für mich mit kurzem Oberkörper dann viel zu gestreckt angefühlt.
Aber danke für den Tipp , dann werde ich auf jeden Fall auch mal einen L Rahmen Probe sitzen müssen. 
P.S. Wenn ich das richtig sehe , wird das aktuelle Capra in Gr. M auch nur mit 125er Stütze ausgeliefert


----------



## Tobsra (30. Juni 2020)

Tomster1979 schrieb:


> ok wenn das beim Capra so ist mit der weit ausgezogenen Stütze , sollte ich zumindest L mal Probe sitzen. Bei meinem Canyon Neuron Gr. m ist die 150er Sattelstütze Bis auf 1,5cm eingeschoben , also absolut perfekt. Bei meinem Kenevo ähnlich.
> Die Angst vor zu viel Reach rührt daher , daß mir damals  ein Strive in der falschen, größeren Rahmengrösse geliefert wurde. Die 450mm Reach haben sich für mich mit kurzem Oberkörper dann viel zu gestreckt angefühlt.
> Aber danke für den Tipp , dann werde ich auf jeden Fall auch mal einen L Rahmen Probe sitzen müssen.
> P.S. Wenn ich das richtig sehe , wird das aktuelle Capra in Gr. M auch nur mit 125er Stütze ausgeliefert


Achtung! Reach sagt dir nichts über die Streckung des Oberkörpers im Sitzen. 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Capra, mit 46 cm Reach, im Sitzen kürzer ist, als das erwähnte Strive mit 45cm Reach (ohne die genaue Geo zu kennen)


----------



## Tomster1979 (30. Juni 2020)

Ja das stimmt schon, das sagt überhaupt nichts erst mal aus. Man versucht aber doch immer mal , Vergleiche zu anderen bereits gefahren bikes zu ziehen. 
Laut Tabelle von YT und den jetzigen Erfahrungen mit andern Bikes war ich ziemlich sicher, daß Gr. M passen sollte.
 Man muss halt einfach mal Probe sitzen bzw Probe fahren, ist das ist im Moment schwierig. Nächster Möglicher Termin bei YT wäre Mitte August..


----------



## Tobsra (1. Juli 2020)

Tomster1979 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt schon, das sagt überhaupt nichts erst mal aus. Man versucht aber doch immer mal , Vergleiche zu anderen bereits gefahren bikes zu ziehen.
> Laut Tabelle von YT und den jetzigen Erfahrungen mit andern Bikes war ich ziemlich sicher, daß Gr. M passen sollte.
> Man muss halt einfach mal Probe sitzen bzw Probe fahren, ist das ist im Moment schwierig. Nächster Möglicher Termin bei YT wäre Mitte August..


Genau, Probe fahren ist die beste Lösung.

Worauf ich allerdings hinaus wollte... Das Capra 29 in M ist im Sitzen kürzer als dein Neuron.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (1. Juli 2020)

@ Tomster1979,
ich könnte dir mein Capra CF Pro 29 in der Größe
"L" zur Probe anbieten.
Wohne in der Nähe von 55232 Alzey


----------



## Tomster1979 (1. Juli 2020)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @ Tomster1979,
> ich könnte dir mein Capra CF Pro 29 in der Größe
> "L" zur Probe anbieten.
> Wohne in der Nähe von 55232 Alzey



ok super , ich schick dir mal ne PN.
Danke


----------



## Tranquillity87 (1. Juli 2020)

Hallo Bikefreunde,

ich bin momentan unentschlossen, ob Jeffsy oder Capra. Hat einer aus dem Raum Würzburg zufälligerweise eines der beiden Räder in XL? Muss mich einfach mal draufsetzen. Egal ob 27,5" oder 29".


----------



## seebsen (1. Juli 2020)

Tranquillity87 schrieb:


> Hallo Bikefreunde,
> 
> ich bin momentan unentschlossen, ob Jeffsy oder Capra. Hat einer aus dem Raum Würzburg zufälligerweise eines der beiden Räder in XL? Muss mich einfach mal draufsetzen. Egal ob 27,5" oder 29".



Bist doch in ner Stunde beim Showroom in Forchheim, da gibts quasi alle Bikes. 
Hab sonst persönlich hier in FO ein 2019er Capra in XL anzubieten.


----------



## Tranquillity87 (2. Juli 2020)

t1mber schrieb:


> Bist doch in ner Stunde beim Showroom in Forchheim, da gibts quasi alle Bikes.
> Hab sonst persönlich hier in FO ein 2019er Capra in XL anzubieten.



Moin, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hab bei denen schon angerufen. Frühester Termin wäre der 27. August.
Bis dahin will ich eigentlich schon aufm Rad sitzen.
Wenn Du Zeit hast, könnten wir uns mal treffen.


----------



## seebsen (2. Juli 2020)

Tranquillity87 schrieb:


> Moin, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hab bei denen schon angerufen. Frühester Termin wäre der 27. August.
> Bis dahin will ich eigentlich schon aufm Rad sitzen.
> Wenn Du Zeit hast, könnten wir uns mal treffen.


 
Schreib mir mal ne PM bitte. ?


----------



## Tomster1979 (5. Juli 2020)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @ Tomster1979,
> ich könnte dir mein Capra CF Pro 29 in der Größe
> "L" zur Probe anbieten.
> Wohne in der Nähe von 55232 Alzey


Ein besondere Dank schon mal an dich fürs Probesitzen  
Auch ein Dank an alle , die mir bzgl der Rahmengrösse einen Denkanstoß gegeben haben. Der M Rahmen ist wirklich sehr kompakt und kein Vergleich zu meinem Neuron. Auf dem L Rahmen hab ich mich aber auch net 100% wohl gefühlt , obgleich er nicht so weit ist wie ich vermutet hab. Eventuell passt das Capra bei mir nicht wirklich , keine Ahnung


----------



## c0stunga (6. Juli 2020)

Hi zusammen
Nachdem ich bislang viele Jahre Hardtail gefahren bin, hab ich mich jetzt ein wenig ins Izzo verguckt. Wunderschönes Rad, nur kann ich weder einschätzen welche Rahmengröße am besten für mich ist (178cm), noch ob es überhaupt zu mir passt.
Falls jemand ein Izzo in M oder L im Raum RLP oder Saarland hat würde es mich freuen das Rad probefahren zu dürfen


----------



## seebsen (6. Juli 2020)

c0stunga schrieb:


> Hi zusammen
> Nachdem ich bislang viele Jahre Hardtail gefahren bin, hab ich mich jetzt ein wenig ins Izzo verguckt. Wunderschönes Rad, nur kann ich weder einschätzen welche Rahmengröße am besten für mich ist (178cm), noch ob es überhaupt zu mir passt.
> Falls jemand ein Izzo in M oder L im Raum RLP oder Saarland hat würde es mich freuen das Rad probefahren zu dürfen



Größe M kommt nicht wirklich in Frage, außer du sitzt gerne auf unterdimensionierten Bikes. Finde, dass alle YT Bikes eher kurz/kompakt ausfallen, daher für dich definitiv eher L.

Grüße


----------



## c0stunga (7. Juli 2020)

@t1mber 
Danke für deine Einschätzung. Ich tendiere auch deutlich mehr zu L. Vor allem kann ich da dann auch eher noch mit einem kürzeren Vorbau rumspielen. 
Hatte nur mal bei einem Hardtail negative Erfahrung mit einem zu großen Rahmen gesammelt. Hab mich gefühlt wie auf der Streckbank. Auf dem Izzo würde ich gerne bequemer sitzen.

Das erleichtert mir aber auf jeden Fall eine blinde Bestellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mobbymania (7. Juli 2020)

Bin ebenfalls 178 und habe das Izzo in L. Größe passt perfekt und fährt sich einfach Wunderbar.


----------



## vollesRohr (7. Juli 2020)

178 ist L.


----------



## DaGuppie (23. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Freundin ist am überlegen ob sie sich ein Jeffsey Pro 29 zulegen soll. Allerdings ist es zum Probefahren nach Erlangen recht weit.

Hat jmd im Kreis Esslingen das Jeffsey in S oder M und würde sie mal draufsitzen lassen? Sie ist 164 cm groß.


Grüße
Andrej


----------



## zmitti (9. August 2020)

Hallo, suche im Raum KH/MZ/AZ/BIN ein Decoy Größe L zum Probesitzen bzw. kurz Probefahren. Möchte wissen ob der Motor im Vergleich zum BROSE wirklich so viel lauter ist. 
Gruß Zmitti


----------



## Alexbikeer (10. August 2020)

Hallo, ich komme aus NRW ,Münsterland  und würde gerne ein yt jeffsy 2020 in L/XL Probefahren. Falls also jemand eins hat (in NRW ) und mir den Gefallen tun würde kann sich ja melden. Natürlich gibt's ne aufwandsentschädigung.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Tobi262 (11. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

Fährt wer ein Izzo in XL in der Nähe Bensheim, Bergstraße, Odenwald, Heidelberg, Mannheim, Mainz? Bin 1,89 und würde gerne mal zur Probe fahren. 
Gruß
Tobi


----------



## LuWe97 (10. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

gibt es hier jmd. in NRW (bevorzugt in der Nähe von Köln) der das aktuelle Tues Cf Pro Race in Regular (M) fährt und bereit wäre mich mal Probesitzen zu lassen?
Gruß 
Luca


----------



## Capic Biker (22. September 2020)

Hallo,

Suche jemand der ein 29er Tues in der Nähe von 96274 Itzgrund hat.
Bin 1,80 groß, denke L wäre gut


----------



## floatwork (1. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen, hat in München evtl. Jemand ein Capra in XL oder XXL zum kurzen draufsetzen? Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mit den tiefen Sitzstreben klarkomme und würde das gerne kurz austesten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeWe11 (1. Oktober 2020)

floatwork schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hat in München evtl. Jemand ein Capra in XL oder XXL zum kurzen draufsetzen? Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mit den tiefen Sitzstreben klarkomme und würde das gerne kurz austesten


kann dir L und 27,5 zum Probesitzen anbieten falls sich kein XL/XXL findet - zumindest für ne grobe Einschätzung


----------



## 4Stroke (1. Oktober 2020)

floatwork schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hat in München evtl. Jemand ein Capra in XL oder XXL zum kurzen draufsetzen? Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mit den tiefen Sitzstreben klarkomme und würde das gerne kurz austesten



Wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## floatwork (1. Oktober 2020)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du denn?


192cm mit 95er Schrittlänge


----------



## seebsen (1. Oktober 2020)

Fahre ein (29er) XL bei 1,91m mit 92/93er Schrittlänge, komm super zurecht. XXL fand ich persönlich zu behäbig.


----------



## 4Stroke (1. Oktober 2020)

floatwork schrieb:


> 192cm mit 95er Schrittlänge





t1mber schrieb:


> Fahre ein (29er) XL bei 1,91m mit 92/93er Schrittlänge, komm super zurecht. XXL fand ich persönlich zu behäbig.



Fahre bei 191cm XXL 29er, finde beim XL den Sattelauszug zu viel.


----------



## floatwork (2. Oktober 2020)

Genau das mit dem Sattelauszug wird auch mein Problem mit dem XL werden denke ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t1m0 (2. Oktober 2020)

floatwork schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hat in München evtl. Jemand ein Capra in XL oder XXL zum kurzen draufsetzen? Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mit den tiefen Sitzstreben klarkomme und würde das gerne kurz austesten


Woher kommst du denn? Hätte ein 29er XL


----------



## Trekker_Fan (5. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
hat jemand ein Izzo in XXL zum Probesitzen im Raum BB / Tü? Ich bin 197cm bei SL 99 und würde vor der Bestellung einfach sicher sein dass mir der deutlich längere Rahmen im Vergleich zu meinem verkauften Cube AMS passt.
Danke 

LG Martin


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Oktober 2020)

Trekker_Fan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand ein Izzo in XXL zum Probesitzen im Raum BB / Tü? Ich bin 197cm bei SL 99 und würde vor der Bestellung einfach sicher sein dass mir der deutlich längere Rahmen im Vergleich zu meinem verkauften Cube AMS passt.
> Danke
> 
> LG Martin


Ich habe ein Capra XXL bei 2m/1m. Nach TÜ komme ich allerdings nicht.
Aber: es passt mir so gerade eben, es ist "kompakt". Die Auszugshöhe des Sattels ist nur mit ganz nach vorn verschobenen Sattel erträglich, ich habe eine OneUp 210 die könnte noch 60mm mehr Hub haben - der Sitzwinkel ist sehr flach!
Die Länge ist noch ok, aber ich fahre meist mit den Handballen auf den Griffen solange man nix festhalten muss - gefühlt könnte es also 4-5cm länger sein. 
Front ist ok, aber viel Luft nach oben ist wegen der kurz abgeschnittenen Gabel nicht.

Das Izzo ist nur unwesentlich länger AFAIK, vielleicht 1cm.


----------



## dred (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich wuerde gerne mal ein 29" Izzo oder Jeffsy in M/L probesitzten fahren.

Hat das wer in Muenchen (81927)?


----------



## Mobbymania (14. Oktober 2020)

Ein Izzo pro in L kannst in 84030 probesitzen/ fahren


----------



## Gixxa06 (12. Dezember 2020)

Meine Frau würde gerne mal auf einem aktuellen Jeffsy in Größe S Probesitzen. Jemand aus Berlin oder Hamburg hier der sich bereit erklärt?


----------



## Flo7689 (22. Dezember 2020)

Servus zusammen,
ich bin am überlegen mir ein Capra als Enduro Bike zuzulegen...

Hat jemand ein YT Capra in Größe L / XL zum Test in der Nähe von Olpe/Attendorn?
Freue mich auf Freiwillige


----------



## 4Stroke (22. Dezember 2020)

Flo7689 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> ich bin am überlegen mir ein Capra als Enduro Bike zuzulegen...
> 
> Hat jemand ein YT Capra in Größe L / XL zum Test in der Nähe von Olpe/Attendorn?
> Freue mich auf Freiwillige



Wie groß bist du?
27.5 oder 29"?


----------



## Flo7689 (22. Dezember 2020)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du?
> 27.5 oder 29"?


Knapp 190. 
29 Zoll wäre mir lieber, aber 650b geht auch.


----------



## 4Stroke (22. Dezember 2020)

Flo7689 schrieb:


> Knapp 190.
> 29 Zoll wäre mir lieber, aber 650b geht auch.



Da fällt L schon mal raus. 
Dir würde sogar XXL passen. 
Also XL aufwärts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (22. Dezember 2020)

Flo7689 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> ich bin am überlegen mir ein Capra als Enduro Bike zuzulegen...
> 
> Hat jemand ein YT Capra in Größe L / XL zum Test in der Nähe von Olpe/Attendorn?
> Freue mich auf Freiwillige


Mit 1.90 brauchst du XXL! Das Capra fällt sehr sehr klein aus!


----------



## Flo7689 (22. Dezember 2020)

Danke euch für die Tipps.
Dann suche ich bevorzugt XL / XXL zum Testsitzen...


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Dezember 2020)

Kannst nach Ende der Pandemie gern in Leipzig vorbei kommen. Dann dürfte aber das neue Capra verfügbar sein.


----------



## Tidi (24. Dezember 2020)

Hi 

Ich suche ne Möglichkeit ein Izzo probezurollen in M oder L im Raum Magdeburg Hannover Braunschweig Leipzig Berlin ... 
Würd mich freuen, wenn sich da was findet.

Danke & Grüße
Chris


----------



## denyoman (27. Dezember 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Kannst nach Ende der Pandemie gern in Leipzig vorbei kommen. Dann dürfte aber das neue Capra verfügbar sein.


Hihi, so oder so - Du meinst Ende 2021   (sorry konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen)


----------



## Banjol (2. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand im Raum Frankfurt oder der Rhein-Main-Region ein Izzo in XL zum Probesitzen?


----------



## Sebastian_31 (10. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen  
Ich bin am überlegen von 27,5“ auf 29“ von meinem Capra umzusteigen und habe leider keine Erfahrungen mit den größeren Laufrädern.

kann mir jemand von euch eine Probefahrt anbieten, oder kennt jemanden der einen kennt  mit : 

Capra - L - 29“ Ausstattung egal , 
Sollte nur den aktuellen Rahmen haben .
Umkreis Nürnberg 

ich würde mich natürlich mit einem Kasten Bier revanchieren
Danke euch schon mal .
Grüße Basti


----------



## ktmmg (12. Februar 2021)

Mobbymania schrieb:


> Bin ebenfalls 178 und habe das Izzo in L. Größe passt perfekt und fährt sich einfach Wunderbar.


Bin 181, aber mit knapp 87 Schrittlänge, sowie langen Armen. Bin jetzt auch am überlegen Izzo in L, oder lieber XL.


----------



## Danrage (3. März 2021)

Servus zusammen, 

ich suche eine Probefahrt für ein Capra in der nähe von Augsburg bzw. München. 
Ich bin ca. 198cm groß, daher wird es wohl ein XXL sein müssen. 
Ein XL wäre auch hilfreich um ein Gefühl für das ganze zubekommen. 

Danke euch

lg 
Dan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (3. März 2021)

Danrage schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ich suche eine Probefahrt für ein Capra in der nähe von Augsburg bzw. München.
> Ich bin ca. 198cm groß, daher wird es wohl ein XXL sein müssen.
> ...


Brauchst net probefahren, es ist zu klein aber noch fahrbar in XXL. Bin 2m - 1m Schrittlänge.
Der Sattel ist zu weit hinten, die Gabel zu sehr gekürzt, sonst ist es ok!


----------



## Danrage (3. März 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Brauchst net probefahren, es ist zu klein aber noch fahrbar in XXL. Bin 2m - 1m Schrittlänge.
> Der Sattel ist zu weit hinten, die Gabel zu sehr gekürzt, sonst ist es ok!


Danke für die Info. Was gibt es den für Bike´s die für unserer Größen passen?


----------



## cxfahrer (3. März 2021)

Propain...? 
Nukeproof? 
K. A. was grad lieferbar ist mit 520 Reach.


----------



## MarKurte (3. März 2021)

Danrage schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Was gibt es den für Bike´s die für unserer Größen passen?


Habe auch 2m und bin mit meinem nukeproof Mega 290 sehr zufrieden. Hatte vorher auch ein xxl capra 29. Beim mega fühle ich mich integrierter und etwas weniger eingeengt


----------



## Danrage (4. März 2021)

Darf ich fragen welche Schrittlänge du hast? Weil ich hab sehr lange Beine ^^.
Hast du dann auch das XXL oder?

Kommst nicht zufällig aus meiner Gegend  @MarKurte ?


----------



## admvgl1 (11. März 2021)

Hallo, 
würde ein Capra in 29 und XL mal gerne probefahren aus dem Raum Regensburg bin 178 aber 14 Jahre alt somit wachse ich wahrscheinlich noch ein gutes Stückchen und die Lieferung dauert ja auch ne Ewigkeit, vielen Dank schonmal im voraus für eine Nachricht☺️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorf (12. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege mir ein YT Capra 27,5" zu zulegen.

Meine Eckdaten
Männlich
Größe: 187cm
Armlänge: 62cm
Schrittlänge: 89cm
Gewicht: 91kg
Möchte die Schüssel gerne im Park und auf Singletrails bewegen, aber auch am WE ne lockere Runde mit der Familie fahren können.

Nach vorher gehender Diskussion im Forum liegt die empfohlene Rahmengröße bei XL oder XXL

Kommt jemand aus der Nähe Gründau und hat ein Capra auf welches ich mich mal setzen kann um die Rahmengröße festzuziehen. Oder hab Ihr noch weitere Empfehlungen was die Größe angeht?

Bin für jeden Input offen. Bin seit Jahren raus aus dem Thema würde aber gerne wieder anfangen zu fahren.


----------



## 4Stroke (12. März 2021)

dorf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich überlege mir ein YT Capra 27,5" zu zulegen.
> 
> ...



Bei deiner Größe 29er.


----------



## dorf (13. März 2021)

Also XL mit 29" wäre die Wahl? 
Was spricht gegen 27,5"? Wäre jetzt von ausgegangen das das 27.5er agiler und besser zu beherrschen wäre auf Single Trails und bei Sprüngen?


----------



## 2pi (14. März 2021)

dorf schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen 27,5"? Wäre jetzt von ausgegangen das das 27.5er agiler und besser zu beherrschen wäre auf Single Trails und bei Sprüngen?


Agiler ist es auch bei Sprüngen. Auf single trails halten die 29er die Geschwindigkeit einen Ticken besser.
Ansonsten sind es Nuancen.
XL.


----------



## Tidi (14. März 2021)

Suche nochmals nach einer Proberoll-Möglichkeit ...

Izzo
M oder L (1,75 ... mags Bissl gestreckter)
Wunsch-Region:
Magdeburg Halle Leipzig Dresden
Hannover Braunschweig Salzgitter Hildesheim Göttingen
Berlin Brandenburg 
Stendal Salzwedel

Würd gern einfach nur mal Proberollen, wie die Länge passt, bevor ick beim Kauf ins Klo greife ... 6er Bier nach Wahl ist natürlich dabei!


----------



## churL (21. März 2021)

Servus,

super Idee mit den inoffziellen Probefahrten ; ) 
Ich bin drauf und dran mir ein Jeffsy in XXL zu bestellen. 
Hat jemand eins im Raum Nürnberg?

VG


----------



## churL (21. März 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Brauchst net probefahren, es ist zu klein aber noch fahrbar in XXL. Bin 2m - 1m Schrittlänge.
> Der Sattel ist zu weit hinten, die Gabel zu sehr gekürzt, sonst ist es ok!


Ist das beim Jeffsy genauso? VG


----------



## cxfahrer (21. März 2021)

churL schrieb:


> Ist das beim Jeffsy genauso? VG


Nein, da steht das Sitzrohr mehr aufrecht. Schau dir mal die Fotos an.


----------



## MilkyWayne (23. März 2021)

Tidi schrieb:


> Suche nochmals nach einer Proberoll-Möglichkeit ...
> 
> Izzo
> M oder L (1,75 ... mags Bissl gestreckter)
> ...


in Nürnberg könnte ich dir helfen, prorace in M bei 1,71. Wenn dus etwas gestreckter magst empfehle ich dir L fährt entfernter Bekannter bei 1,74 und Tendenz zu etwas gestreckterem Rahmen


----------



## Tidi (23. März 2021)

MilkyWayne schrieb:


> in Nürnberg könnte ich dir helfen, prorace in M bei 1,71. Wenn dus etwas gestreckter magst empfehle ich dir L fährt entfernter Bekannter bei 1,74 und Tendenz zu etwas gestreckterem Rahmen


Von Magdeburg ist Nürnberg dann leider doch n Meter zu weit. Aber tausend Dank für die Größenberatung, die meine aktuelle Tendenz noch weiter unterstreicht! Danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## die_michi (10. Mai 2021)

Hallo, 
fährt jemand in NRW ein aktuelles Capra in Größe M mit 29ern, auf dem ich mal probesitzen könnte?
Viele Grüße


----------



## Morten89 (26. Mai 2021)

Hey,

Fährt jemand zufällig im Raum Stuttgart ein YT Tues in XL oder XXL?

Muss es einmal checken bevor man es bestellen kann.

BG


----------



## MountainEd (29. Juni 2021)

Servus Leute.

Auf der Suche nach nem neuen Bike hab ich mich in das YT Decoy MX verguckt und würde es gerne mal live sehen und zumindest mal draufsitzen und ein paar Meter fahren. Geht ja schliesslich nichts über eine Sitzprobe.

Da das aktuell mit Probefahrten nicht so leicht ist, wäre es richtig cool, wenn ich mir das Bike bei jemandem von euch ansehen könnte.

Ich bin 186cm und hab eine SL von 85cm. Ich denke, dass die Grösse XL gut passen würde.

Bibt es wen in der Schweiz oder in Süddeutschland nahe der Schweiz der eines besitzt und sein Bike mal zeigen würde?

Wäre echt ne geile Nummer, wenn das klappen würde.

Ich danke euch schonmal im Voraus.

Beste Grüsse
Eduard


----------



## wahni (1. November 2021)

Hi

Fährt zufällig jemand ein IZZO Größe L
Irgendwo zwischen München und Augsburg?
 Grüße


----------



## Domotion (22. November 2021)

Fährt irgendwer in Hessen ein capra pro al mit 27'5ern in L oder XL, dass ich mal Probe fahren könnte. Liege genau zwischen den beiden Größen und bin etwas verzweifelt, welche größe es nun sein soll xD


----------



## dorf (22. November 2021)

@Domotion kann ein YT Industries CAPRA 27 AL BASE anbieten in der Nähe von Hanau


----------



## Bratzo (6. Dezember 2021)

Servus Leute,  ich suche jemand der ein aktuelles Jeffsy 29 in Größe M oder L hat und mich Probesitzen lässt.  Wäre im Raum Aalen / Schwäbsich Gmünd.

Grüße
Alex


----------



## MilkyWayne (7. Dezember 2021)

Bratzo schrieb:


> Servus Leute,  ich suche jemand der ein aktuelles Jeffsy 29 in Größe M oder L hat und mich Probesitzen lässt.  Wäre im Raum Aalen / Schwäbsich Gmünd.
> 
> Grüße
> Alex


bin in Fürth mit einem Jeffsy Core 4 in M, meld dich, falls das nicht zu weit ist


----------

